# Ladys Open im Bikepark Beerfelden



## Sansarah (30. Januar 2012)

Hey Mädels,

bald geht die Saison wieder los und der Bikepark Beerfelden veranstaltet ein Ladys Opening zur Eröffnung.
Hier haben wir ein ganzes Wochenende alle Strecken nur für uns und darüber hinaus gibt es Fahrtechnik-und Wellness-Angebote.
Willkommen ist jede Lady, von Anfänger bis Profi.

Termin: 24.-25. März

http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de/index.php


----------



## Silvermoon (31. Januar 2012)

Das hört sich ja gut an. Bin zwar aus der weitläufigen "Ecke", aber den Bikepark hab ich mir noch nie angeschaut. Wahrscheinlich, weil mir der passende fahrbare Untersatz dafür fehlt. Aber vielleicht ist das Stereo bis dahin fertig, dann würde ich gerne kommen.
Es gibt doch (hoffentlich) so typische Anfängerstrecken für jemanden wie mich, die so *NULL* Bikepark-Erfahrung hat, oder 
Ich merke mir den Termin auf alle Fälle mal - ansonsten komme ich einfach nur mal zum Zuschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnurz (31. Januar 2012)

Das hört sich wirklich super an! 

Ich werde auf alle Fälle versuchen zu kommen, ist nur leider nicht gerade um die Ecke. 
Muss man sich für die Kurse schon anmelden oder geht das dann spontan vor Ort?


----------



## Tesla71 (31. Januar 2012)

Moinmoin,

bisher gibt es noch nicht wirklich viele Informationen zum Ladies Open. Ich habe den Newsletter abonniert und sobald da mehr Info rüberkommt, schreibe ich das hier rein.

Silvermoon: Du kannst alle Drops etc. locker umfahren. 
Es gibt auch einen Single-Trail, Du wirst also auf jeden Fall irgendeine Strecke fahren können oder Du kannst auch Teilstrecken kombinieren. 

Ich werde mit meine Five-0 vor Ort sein. 
Wird bestimmt lustig.


----------



## dieFluse (31. Januar 2012)

Schade, das ist echt ein ganzes Stück weit weg  Klingt aber total gut und ich hätt´s gern mal mitgemacht zum Schnuppern und so.


----------



## DerandereJan (31. Januar 2012)

Also nur mal so rein hypothetisch gesehen....wenn ich meine Süße dort vorbei bringen würde...dabei zufällig mein Rädchen dabei hätte.... ich dürfte wirklich keinen Fuß breit auf die Strecke?


----------



## HopsBunny (31. Januar 2012)

Au ja, Ladies opening, hört sich super an. Und ein Glück fahr ich bis nach Beerfelden kostenlos ^^ Ich denk ich mach mit!!


----------



## So-wo (31. Januar 2012)

Ja da hätte ich auch Lust zu ,bis wann müsste man sich denn anmelden 
Und könnte man auch mit der Bahn anreisen (wie weit ist der bahnhof vom bikepark und Unterkunft ....


----------



## Schnurz (31. Januar 2012)

Also, falls noch jemand an den Fahrtechnikkursen interessiert ist...

Hab mich mal ein bisschen auf der Homepage rumgeklickt und bin auf den Link gestoßen: 
http://www.ridingstyle.de/?wpsc-product=24-03-2012-girls-only-gravity-123-in-beerfelden

Ich finde das hört sich sehr gut an, werde wohl mitmachen.


----------



## Senshisan (31. Januar 2012)

Das hört sich wirklich toll an! Vielleicht nimmt mir das auch die Angst vor große Bikeparks... von mir aus sind das 210km 

Villeicht fährt da noch jemand anderes von meiner Ecke dahin?


----------



## So-wo (31. Januar 2012)

Also ich möchte da auch mitmachen ,mal sehen ob ich Urlaub Kriege und da hin 
Wenn dann das Wetter noch mitspielt wäre alles perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (1. Februar 2012)

Beerfelden klingt nicht schlecht und ist nicht so weit. Ich werde mal schaun ob ich Urlaub bekomme.


----------



## Sansarah (2. Februar 2012)

Schön zu lesen, dass das Ladys Open soviel Zuspruch bekommt

Bei der Streckenvielfalt ist für jeden was dabei, selbst mit einem Hardtail.

Für den Fahrtechnikkurs müsst ihr einfach am Samstag um 10 Uhr am Lift stehen, da werden dann die Gruppen eingeteilt.

Kann euch die Fahrtechnikkurse bei Solveig Lindgren nur empfehlen.
Sie verfügt über viel Erfahrung, ist ein Trek-Gravity-Girl http://www.trekgravitygirls.com/ und einfach total cool 

Anreise ist per Bahn möglich, jedoch nur bis eine Station vorher:
Beerfelden-Hetzbach
Ab da müsste man sich abholen lassen oder den Radweg rüberradeln, was mit einem Downhiller heftig wird.
Normalerweise kann man von April bis Oktober mit dem Bus bis vor den Bikepark fahren.
Unterkünfte gibt es ausreichend in der Stadt Beerfelden.

@DerandereJan: Nur für die Ladys, Zugucken macht doch auch Spaß


----------



## So-wo (3. Februar 2012)

Sansarah schrieb:


> Schön zu lesen, dass das Ladys Open soviel Zuspruch bekommt
> 
> Bei der Streckenvielfalt ist für jeden was dabei, selbst mit einem Hardtail.
> 
> ...


Ich glaube ich bin dabei , wie weit währe es denn vom Bahnhof nach beerdenden 
Und ich brauchte ne Tel Nr wo man ne Unterkunft 
Kriege . Und an den Fahrtechnik Kurs besser  vorher 
Anmelden ? Ich bin gern auf der sicheren Seite 
möchte Abend nicht 500 km zurück Düsen 
Könnte sich eine drum kümmern ... Das wär klasse 
Gruß 
Sonny


----------



## Menuett (3. Februar 2012)

Wäre jetzt auch meine Frage gewesen wie das mit den Fahrtechnik Kursen läuft, soll man sich da jetzt vorher auf der Seite von dem Anbieter anmelden oder kann man einfach so vorbei kommen ?


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Februar 2012)

Ich habe Dienstfrei!

Also wenn es reicht um 10:00 am Lift zu stehen und es keine jungen Hunde regnet, denke ich, werde ich da sein. Es wäre schön wenn man sich für die Fahrtechnikkurse nicht unbedingt vorher anmelden müsste, denn auch nach Studium der Levelbeschreibungen bin ich mir nicht sicher für welches ich mich anmelden soll. Das ist vielleicht einfacher vor Ort zu klären, vielleicht kann man ja auch zwischendrin wechseln.


----------



## Sansarah (3. Februar 2012)

Ich werde Solveig nochmal fragen,
denke aber dass sie die "Leveleinteilungen" genau aus den Gründen vor Ort machen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sansarah (5. Februar 2012)

Sonny13 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich bin dabei , wie weit währe es denn vom Bahnhof nach beerdenden
> Und ich brauchte ne Tel Nr wo man ne Unterkunft
> Kriege .



Vom Bahnhof über den Radweg in den Bikepark sind es circa 5km.
Mit dem Auto braucht man höchstens 10 Minuten.

Unterkunft direkt neben dem Bikepark
http://www.pension-am-walde.de

im Nachbarort
http://www.hotelgruenerbaum.de/frames.htm
http://www.odenwald-gasthof-krone.de
http://www.gasthof-zum-kuehlen-krug.de
http://www.odenwald-tourismus.de/spaelterwald
http://www.reussenkreuz.de

in Beerfelden
http://www.cafe-zum-goldenen-stern.de


----------



## texas1 (5. Februar 2012)

super, hört sich klasse an!!!!
Wenn ich Frei hab, bin ich dabei!!!

Wie siehts aus wenn mein Mann mich abliefert....sind dann alle Strecke für die Damen dicht, oder ist ganz normaler Betrieb?
LG
Tatjana


----------



## Sess (5. Februar 2012)

Sansarah schrieb:


> Hey Mädels,
> 
> bald geht die Saison wieder los und der Bikepark Beerfelden veranstaltet ein Ladys Opening zur Eröffnung.
> Hier haben wir ein ganzes Wochenende alle Strecken nur für uns und darüber hinaus gibt es Fahrtechnik-und Wellness-Angebote.
> ...


 

Hallo Sarah,

mein Männe ( Kroete ) sagt ich soll mich an Dich hängen.
Er will mich nur bringen und dann an den KS fahren.

Wenn Du nichts dagegen hast würde ich das so machen.
Gruß Sigrid


----------



## Sansarah (6. Februar 2012)

Also ich habe nochmal nachgefragt:
Anmeldung muss sein, damit sie planen können wieviele Coaches sie organisieren müssen.
Dazu geht ihr auf die Seite unter *Kurse buchen*
http://www.ridingstyle.de

@texas1: Die Strecken sind nur für die Ladys geöffnet, ein ganzes Wochenende lang

@Sess: Frau Kröterich  aber klar doch


----------



## Freeriderin (7. Februar 2012)

Kann man da auch zelten? Könnte man ein kleines Mädlcamp aufbauen


----------



## RogerRobert (7. Februar 2012)

Weil hier öfters die Frage aufkam ob man sich denn für die Fahrtechnik-Kurse vorher anmelden muss, geh ich hier nochmal noch kurz drauf ein. Wer an dem Kurs teilnehmen will, sollte sich auf jeden Fall vorher online anmelden (Kurse buchen), da die Teilnehmerzahl begrenzt ist. Mit dem Eingang der Bezahlung wird dann auch ein Teilnehmerplatz reserviert. 
Wir werden drei weibliche Coaches haben, damit auch auf alle Bedürfnisse und Könnensstufen eingegangen werden kann. Damit die Gruppen, die dann vor Ort eingeteilt werden nicht zu groß werden, haben wir die Teilnmehmerzahl am Samstag auf 15 Bikerinnen limitiert. #

Bei weiteren Fragen einfach fragen


----------



## So-wo (7. Februar 2012)

Freeriderin schrieb:


> Kann man da auch zelten? Könnte man ein kleines Mädlcamp aufbauen



Zelten im März ... Konnte ein bisschen kalt werden ,oder es gibt genug 
Feuerwasser


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (7. Februar 2012)

Angemeldet 

Hey Tesla71 sieht man sich mal wieder, freu mich drauf


----------



## Tesla71 (7. Februar 2012)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Angemeldet
> 
> Hey Tesla71 sieht man sich mal wieder, freu mich drauf



Yep! Wird bestimmt lustig.


----------



## Freeriderin (8. Februar 2012)

Sonny13 schrieb:


> Zelten im März ... Konnte ein bisschen kalt werden ,oder es gibt genug
> Feuerwasser



Das geht schon  Warm einpacken. 
Ich hab letzten Sonntag einen getroffen, der hat vorletztes WE 4 Tage im Bayrischen Wald gezeltet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flat_Jenny (8. Februar 2012)

Ich hab noch ne super (dämliche) frage.

Ich hab meeega schiss vorm Schlepplift fahren. eigentlich weigere ich mich da bei uns immer gekommt aber in Beerfelden ist nur ein schlepplift.

Lernt man in dem Kurs auch das Liftfahren?  

Ich bin da schon 2 mal raus geklatscht... das war so peinlich... >.<


----------



## Flat_Jenny (8. Februar 2012)

So wie es aussieht müsste ich wenn dann allein fahren weil das andere Mädel bei uns wohl nicht will...

Gibts wen der zwischen Siegen und Beerfelden die auch allein hin muss und die ich unterwegs einsammeln kann? 
Ich mag nicht alleine.. mimimi... Mädchen halt


----------



## HopsBunny (8. Februar 2012)

@ flat_jenny: also ich komm aus Gießen, und ich hab auf jeden Fall Bock dahin zu fahren


----------



## Flat_Jenny (8. Februar 2012)

Wenn du Bock hast nehm ich dich mit. Ist ja kein Umweg. Ich hab halt kein Bock den ganzen Weg allein zu eiern.


----------



## HopsBunny (8. Februar 2012)

suuuuuupi  da freu ich mich!! Hattest du vor, dort zu übernachten oder abends wieder heime zu fahren?


----------



## Flat_Jenny (8. Februar 2012)

also, mir würde der Samstag reichen. Da werde ich wohl eh abends tot sein. Würde also dann irgendwann wieder richtung heimat aufbrechen.

P.S. Hast du n Führerschein, falls ich mir den Halsbreche kannst du uns dann heim bringen


----------



## HopsBunny (8. Februar 2012)

Das hört sich super an  Ich hab nen Führerschein, aber falls ich mir auch den Hals breche müssen wir uns was anderes überlegen


----------



## So-wo (8. Februar 2012)

Ich mache dann ein Hügel von euren gebrochenen Hälsen ,dann können wir sonntag noch mal drüber dropen ...Lach Lach


----------



## Flat_Jenny (8. Februar 2012)

Super idee. dann hatte das ganze wenigstens nen höheren Sinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## So-wo (8. Februar 2012)

Für die die das wochende da sind ohne Zelt und Wohnmobil 
Wo nistet ihr euch den ein ...


----------



## 4mate (8. Februar 2012)

Sansarah schrieb:


> Hey Mädels,
> 
> bald geht die Saison wieder los und der Bikepark Beerfelden veranstaltet ein Ladys Opening zur Eröffnung.
> Hier haben wir ein ganzes Wochenende alle Strecken nur für uns und darüber hinaus gibt es Fahrtechnik-und Wellness-Angebote.
> ...


http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de/index.php/bikerhotels


----------



## claire (9. Februar 2012)

Hallo 

kann mich vielleicht noch jemand in Frankfurt einsammeln- würde gerne das ganze Wochenende bleiben 

Viele Grüüüüße!


----------



## Flat_Jenny (9. Februar 2012)

Also, ich könnt noch die ein oder andere einsammeln. Ich kann entweder n hänger für die Bikes nehmen oder n Dach gepäckträger oder n Paulchen... hab also reichlich möglichkeiten. Aber wie gesagt ich bleibe nur den Samstag und es sollte auf dem weg von Siegen nach Beerfelden kein mega Umweg sein.


----------



## HopsBunny (9. Februar 2012)

Daumen hoch


----------



## RogerRobert (9. Februar 2012)

Flat_Jenny schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ne super (dämliche) frage.
> 
> Ich hab meeega schiss vorm Schlepplift fahren. eigentlich weigere ich mich da bei uns immer gekommt aber in Beerfelden ist nur ein schlepplift.
> 
> ...



Klar gibts auch ein paar Instruktionen zum Schlepplift-Fahren. Der Lift in Beerfelden ist auch recht einfach zu bewältigen, da gegen das Rausrutschen Reifen auf den Ankern montiert sind und er sowieso nicht sonderlich steil ist. Das klappt auf jeden Fall...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sansarah (9. Februar 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/382474425100154/

Janina was so nett eine FB-Gruppe dafür aufzumachen


----------



## Flat_Jenny (9. Februar 2012)

Na dann kann ja mit dem Lift fast nix schief gehen. wobei in Winterberg auch diese Reifen auf den Dingern sind und ich schaffe es trotzdem Formvollendet von dem dämlichen ding von dem Fahrrad gehebelt zu werden und vor 30 Leuten die in der Schlange stehen wie ne schildkröte am rücken zu liegen... 

Aber wir wollem mal das beste hoffen... Winterberg is auch ganzschön steil...


----------



## Sir_D (9. Februar 2012)

*Vor unserem Lift braucht ihr wirklich keine Angst zu haben...*

Ein kleiner Guide:

einmal unten eingehängt, streckt ihr das Bein durch auf dessen Seite ihr den Bügel habt und ab geht´s mit nur11 Km/h nach oben. Durch das Durchstrecken werdet ihr stabil,sichert den Bügel gegen abrutschen und habt sicher beide Hände frei am Lenker.
Die Fahrt dauert etwas über 2 min.
Oben angekommen gibt es einen Hügel, der euch dazu bringt ganz leicht über dessen weiche ! Kante zu rollen...
In dem Moment wo ihr über die leichte Kante rollt, wird der Bügel ganz leicht (zieht nicht mehr am Sattel) und läßt sich ohne Kraftaufwand und Verrenkungen direkt an der Stange, die ja neben euch verläuft, lösen...Ihr müsst weder "hinter" euch greifen noch kräftig sein.
_
Das werden euch die Guides aber sicher alles noch zeigen...und das Liftpersonal ist auch schon auf euch Mädels eingeschossen _

In diesem Sinne, keine Angst ! RIDE ON !

Habt einfach viel Spaß bei eurem ersten Ladies Open im Bikepark Beerfelden 


Grüße 
Der Strecken-hoschi


----------



## Menuett (9. Februar 2012)

Würde ja auch gerne hin, aber leider ist es mir doch en bissl teuer die Spritkosten alleine zu tragen...  Wenn hier zufällig jemand dabei ist der aus der Region Trier und Umgebung kommt der möge sich doch bitte melden


----------



## Principiante (9. Februar 2012)

oh schade, ist mir aber auch zu weit.
Wäre gerne gekommen.

Euch viel Spaß!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Februar 2012)

Auch angemeldet!

He, turbo.hunchen, ich freue mich dich wiederzusehen (also vor bzw. nach dem Kurs, du spielst in einer anderen Liga).

Ich bin mal auf den Schlepplift gespannt, das gibt ne lustige Premiere für die Zuschauer. Grobmotoriker halt.


----------



## Menuett (9. Februar 2012)

So habe mich nun auch gerade für den Kurs angemeldet, man gönnt sich ja sonst nix


----------



## Sir_D (9. Februar 2012)

Übrigens,
selbstverständlich stellt der Bikepark den Mädels die nicht an den Fahrtechnik-Kursen teilnehmen möchten,an diesem Wochenende einige unserer Local-Girls zur Seite um euch die Strecken zu zeigen und mit euch "Lift" zu fahren 
Ihr sollt euch schließlich wohl fühlen bei uns ! 
Greetz Chris (Sansarah´s wildere Hälfte)


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (9. Februar 2012)

Sansarah schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/382474425100154/
> 
> Janina was so nett eine FB-Gruppe dafür aufzumachen


 
Lasst bitte den Thread nicht einschlafen  ich bin und bleibe facebook Verweigerer.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (9. Februar 2012)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Auch angemeldet!
> 
> He, turbo.hunchen, ich freue mich dich wiederzusehen (also vor bzw. nach dem Kurs, du spielst in einer anderen Liga).
> 
> Ich bin mal auf den Schlepplift gespannt, das gibt ne lustige Premiere für die Zuschauer. Grobmotoriker halt.


 
Klasse, noch ein bekanntes Gesicht dabei 

Kann es jetzt schon nicht mehr erwarten, dass die Lifte wieder für Biker laufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Senshisan (10. Februar 2012)

ich war zu spät. Hab mich jetzt für sonntag eingetragen im Kurs... Oder kann ich am Samstag da auch fahren ohne beim Kurs mitzumachen?


----------



## Menuett (10. Februar 2012)

Naja warum solltest du nicht so fahren können ? Es steht ja nirgendwo das du an den Fahrtechnikkursen teilnehmen musst, ich denke die sind halt eher ein zusätzliches Schmankerl...


----------



## Sir_D (10. Februar 2012)

Selbstverständlich seid ihr das ganze Wochenende auch Willkommen wenn ihr nicht am Kurs teilnehmt...wie gesagt...wir stellen euch auch Locals(Mädels) zur Seite...


----------



## Flat_Jenny (10. Februar 2012)

Was bedeutet eigentlich der die Sache mit den Wellness angeboten? darunter kann ich mir garnichts vorstellen


----------



## Tesla71 (10. Februar 2012)

Flat_Jenny schrieb:


> Was bedeutet eigentlich der die Sache mit den Wellness angeboten? darunter kann ich mir garnichts vorstellen



Fangopackungen. 
Die gibt's womöglich gratis auf der Strecke. 

Schließe mich TurboHuhn mit der Bitte an, nicht nach FB abzuwandern.


----------



## Flat_Jenny (10. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte an Fußmassage gedacht nur frage ich mich welcher arme mensch meine füsse nach so nem tag in den fahrradschuhen anfassen will...


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (10. Februar 2012)

Wird auch wirklich kontrolliert ob da echte Mädels fahren, bin echt am überlegen den Brustpanzer zu unterfüttern......will biken!! 

Allen Mädels vioel Spass an dem WE !!!!


----------



## Senshisan (10. Februar 2012)

Flat_Jenny schrieb:


> Ich hatte an Fußmassage gedacht nur frage ich mich welcher arme mensch meine füsse nach so nem tag in den fahrradschuhen anfassen will...




 geil!

Also dann komme ich doch am Samstag! Wenns für Sarah und Texas1 ok ist


----------



## Menuett (10. Februar 2012)

Wäre super wenn mich mal jemand erhellen könnte was bei Gravity2 "Grundlegende Droptechnik" zu bedeuten hat...Also ich meine damit was da zu erwarten hat. Wird man da direkt nen 3m Drop runtergeschubst oder wird da einfach nur ein bissl Springen geübt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir_D (10. Februar 2012)

Ich denk darauf werden Solveig und Ihre Coaches näher eingehen...
Aber pssst...
so hohe Drops ham wir gar net...es sei denn du willst gleich unser Roadgap bezwingen  
Allgemeine Droptechnik, bedeutet die Haltung des Körpers und des Rades und das Bewegungsmanagement an einer "Drop-Kante" (Aktiv/passiv) usw.

Will aber nichts vorweg nehmen...
Fabi und Solveig sind absolute Profis 
Die werden schon wissen wie sie euch den "Angsthasen" austreiben


----------



## Menuett (10. Februar 2012)

Sir_D schrieb:


> Ich denk darauf werden Solveig und Ihre Coaches näher eingehen...
> Aber pssst...
> so hohe Drops ham wir gar net...es sei denn du willst gleich unser Roadgap bezwingen
> Allgemeine Droptechnik, bedeutet die Haltung des Körpers und des Rades und das Bewegungsmanagement an einer "Drop-Kante" (Aktiv/passiv) usw.
> ...



Ah ok, das klingt ja schonmal gar nicht so schlimm  Nein euer Roadgap wollte ich nicht bezwingen, genau darum gings mir ja  
Hatte nur mal die Inhalte studiert und generell reizt mich Gravity2 mehr, nur das Droptechniken hat mich stutzig gemacht ob das nicht doch ein wenig zu krass ist


----------



## Principiante (10. Februar 2012)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Lasst bitte den Thread nicht einschlafen  ich bin und bleibe facebook Verweigerer.



 ich auch


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. Februar 2012)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Lasst bitte den Thread nicht einschlafen  ich bin und bleibe facebook Verweigerer.



 dto.

So, ich habe dann gestern gleich noch überwiesen, hoffentlich kommt die Bestätigungsmail für Samstag. Vorgemerkt bin ich ja lt. der ersten Mail.

Also Hinterrad sauber umsetzen würde mich sehr interessieren. Bloß, daß das Hinterrad bei dem etwas stabileren Rad 3 kg hat. Angehoben krieg ich es ja so einigermaßen wenn ich mir Mühe gebe. Aber dann noch versetzen, öhm....


----------



## mangolassi (10. Februar 2012)

Hm, Roadgap... Irgendwie hätte ich schon Lust. 
Sind ja nur 400 km.
Will nicht noch jemand aus meiner Richtung mitfahren?


----------



## Hopi (10. Februar 2012)

mangolassi schrieb:


> Hm, Roadgap... Irgendwie hätte ich schon Lust.
> Sind ja nur 400 km.
> Will nicht noch jemand aus meiner Richtung mitfahren?



nix großes ca. 1,70 hoch und 4 - 5m weit, BF soll ja eher ein Familien-Park sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sansarah (12. Februar 2012)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Lasst bitte den Thread nicht einschlafen  ich bin und bleibe facebook Verweigerer.



Da musst du dir keine Sorgen machen-ich bisher auch

Ich denke, dass wird ein echt toller Tag: Wir haben alle Strecken frei und können das ganze WE biken.
Hoffentlich wird es relativ warm, dann können wir auch Lagerfeuer abends machen, wenn ein paar Zelter da bleiben.
Die Fahrtechnikkurse sind wohl schon ausgebucht und über die Wellness-Angebote muss ich mich auch nochmal schlau machen


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (12. Februar 2012)

Wo kann man denn Zelten bzw. kann ich mit dem Wohmobil auf dem Parkplatz direkt am Lift stehen bleiben?


----------



## So-wo (12. Februar 2012)

Hey Alena du hier 
Am besten gleich neben dem Lagerfeuer brauchst du keine standheizung ....
War klasse gestern obwohl du mir echt leid getan hast ich hatte auf meiner Uhr schon 3.47 Std.  Und müsstest noch soooooooooooooooo weit Bin stolz auf dich 
Freue mich auf eine neue Tour


----------



## Hopi (13. Februar 2012)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Wo kann man denn Zelten bzw. kann ich mit dem Wohmobil auf dem Parkplatz direkt am Lift stehen bleiben?



Kannst Du, also nicht direkt neben dem Lift aber auf dem großen Parkplatz, ihr braucht auch kein Wasser bunkern, in Beerfelden gibt es einen Womo-Stellplatz mit Versorgungsstation. Schaut mal bei Promobil auf der Seite, dort  findet ihr die genaue Anschrift (ist keine 5 Min vom Park).


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Februar 2012)

So, ich habe gerade mal eine Zimmeranfrage bzw. Reservierung an das Hotel am Wald, das neben dem Park liegen soll, gestellt. Hoffentlich ist noch was frei. Ich habe es zwar nicht so weit nach Hause aber im Sinne des gemütlichen Beisammenseins abends würde ich lieber im Ort übernachten.


----------



## ratte (13. Februar 2012)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Wo kann man denn Zelten bzw. kann ich mit dem Wohmobil auf dem Parkplatz direkt am Lift stehen bleiben?


Wenn's zeitlich hinhaut, komme ich auch mit dem beheizten Wohnklo.


----------



## So-wo (13. Februar 2012)

Das ist ja Super ,da habe ich auch ein Zimmer


----------



## Sansarah (14. Februar 2012)

ratte schrieb:


> Wenn's zeitlich hinhaut, komme ich auch mit dem beheizten Wohnklo.




Das hoffe ich doch


Für alle, die kein Downhiller oder Freerider haben, lohnt sich dieses Angebot:
Die neuen Konabikes stehen euch für jeweils 2 h kostenlos zur Verfügung incl. Ausrüstung.       
 Nur vorher telefonisch reservieren unter: 0170 - 23 67 325


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Februar 2012)

Zimmer mit eigener Dusche ist gebucht und bestätigt, Bike darf in der Garage übernachten, Fahrtechnikkurs am Samstag ist auch bestätigt.
So, und wer ist am 24./25.3. für 20° im Schatten und Sonne zuständig damit ich diese Optionen noch buchen kann?


----------



## Schnurz (16. Februar 2012)

Ich kann leider doch nicht kommen, hatte mich schon so gefreut... 
Hab genau an dem Samstag ne Vorlesung von 9.00 bis 19.00 Uhr. Frechheit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (17. Februar 2012)

Du Arme! Da hatten wir es früher besser. Anwesenheitspflicht in den Vorlesungen gab es nicht.


----------



## Schnurz (17. Februar 2012)

Es ist ja nicht mal Anwesenheitspflicht, aber Steuern ist nicht gerade meine Stärke (ist ja auch ein klasse Fach ) und da die Vorlesung nur aus zwei geblockten Samstag besteht, wär es etwas daneben einen davon zu verpassen...

Ja, ich weiß, bin ein Streber


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. Februar 2012)

Schnurz schrieb:


> Steuern



Das klingt :kotz:


----------



## Schnurz (17. Februar 2012)

Ja, so seh ich das auch. Das versüßt einem doch den Samstag, wenn man auch im Bikepark sein könnte


----------



## ghostriderin12 (18. Februar 2012)

Hi Mädels,

ich hab mich auch bereits für einen Kurs angemeldet, war leider nur noch der Sonntag zu kriegen. Würde auch gerne von Samstag auf Sonntag übernachten. Hab eine Anfrage an die Pension am Walde geschickt, ist daß das wo ihr auch seid?
Nimmt jemand aus dem Raum Regensburg oder Nürnberg teil? Fahrgemeinschaft gesucht.

Freu mich schon irrsinnig drauf.


----------



## So-wo (18. Februar 2012)

ghostriderin12 schrieb:


> Hi Mädels,
> 
> ich hab mich auch bereits für einen Kurs angemeldet, war leider nur noch der Sonntag zu kriegen. Würde auch gerne von Samstag auf Sonntag übernachten. Hab eine Anfrage an die Pension am Walde geschickt, ist daß das wo ihr auch seid?
> Nimmt jemand aus dem Raum Regensburg oder Nürnberg teil? Fahrgemeinschaft gesucht.
> ...


Na das ist doch schon mal was , da schlafe ich auch ...


----------



## ghostriderin12 (19. Februar 2012)

Ich nochmal,
hab meine Übernachtung ausgedehnt. Reise nun schon Freitag Abend an.
Wer noch, das man sich schon gleich mal treffen kann.

Ich wäre für 15 Grad und Sonne. Also 20 Grad .

Biken!!!! Jetzt!!!!


----------



## das waldhuhn (20. Februar 2012)

Ich tendier auch zur Freitagabend-Anreise. Muss aber noch klären was meine Bike-Genossin so meint, (auch Wohntechnisch...  Parkplatz-Camping wär so mein Ding, aber das ist nicht jedermanns Sache.)


----------



## Tribal84 (26. Februar 2012)

mädels nicht einschlafen hier 
evt sollte jemand ein wenig facebook - forum korrespondenz betreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostriderin12 (26. Februar 2012)

in FB ist im Moment auch nix los. Wird sicher wier aktiver 14 Tage davor.


----------



## HopsBunny (26. Februar 2012)

also im facebook ist grad auch sendepause. Aber es hat sich rausgestellt, dass wohl doch einige Mädels campen werden. Wird also ein mega spaß, grillen ist auch angedacht


----------



## So-wo (26. Februar 2012)

Huhu
Heute das erste mal bei  Plus grad draußen ca 4std. Biken gewesen ... 
Wir kommen am Freitag Abend an und hoffen das Lager Feuer brennt schon.
Ich schlafe im Walde und freue mich riesig auf das Wochenende


----------



## ghostriderin12 (27. Februar 2012)

Sonny13 schrieb:


> Huhu
> Heute das erste mal bei  Plus grad draußen ca 4std. Biken gewesen ...
> Wir kommen am Freitag Abend an und hoffen das Lager Feuer brennt schon.
> Ich schlafe im Walde und freue mich riesig auf das Wochenende



Ich bin auch bereits Freitag Abend im Walde. Schön, dann muss ich den Abend
net allein verbringen. Ob die Lagerfeuerfraktion auch scho ab Freitag da ist weiss ich net.


----------



## Flat_Jenny (27. Februar 2012)

Ja, die Lagerfeuerkinder kommen zu nem großen teil auch schon freitag abend  Soweit das Wetter mit macht natürlich. Ihr seid also nicht allein


----------



## So-wo (27. Februar 2012)

Es sind aber schon einige am Freitag da ,wenn sie dann auch immer noch wollen ....
Das Wetter muss ja auch nur einigermaßen trocken bleiben ,Wärme Sachen hat ja jeder ich glaube die hot pants brauchen wir noch nicht )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostriderin12 (29. Februar 2012)

Hi Mädels,

ich hätte ein für mich sehr wichtiges Anliegen.
Wäre eine der Damen die für Samstag einen Kurstermin hat, soooooo lieb mit mir, Sonntagstermin zu tauschen???
Fänd ich sowas von toll, würde auch ein Bier ausgeben oder zwei ;-).
Wäre für mich einfacher mit dem Heim fahren am Sonntag, da ich 3 Stunden Autobahn allein nach den anstrengenden Tagen fahren muss. 
Wenn ich Sonntags keinen Kurs hätte könnte ich früher aufhören und mir noch ein zwei Erholungsstudnen gönnen.

Wenn jemanden egal ist und nicht weit anreisen muss, wäre ein echt feiner Zug.

Vielen danke ghostriderin12


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. Februar 2012)

Von mir aus, lässt sich machen. Ich bin Samstag morgens da, dann können wir das ja mit den Guides vor Ort klären.

Ich trinke Malzbier!


----------



## ghostriderin12 (29. Februar 2012)

Des wäre ja super, danke. Macht mir einiges einfacher.
Dann pack ich mal lecker Malzbier ein, oder gibt es das vorort?
Wir könnten ja vorab schon mal Solveig informieren. Können per PN die Namen und Adressen austauschen und dann eben Solveig informieren.


----------



## nina87 (7. März 2012)

*hey mädels,
 hier noch ein paar kurze infos fürs we:

 samstag wird der lift um 10:00 Uhr gestartet. das kiosk ist bis abends  geöffnet, dort gibts den besten kuchen im odenwald .. ist wirklich so  und natürlich viele andre leckere sachen. 

 für feuerholz ist gesorgt.. die männer werden uns nen schönen großen haufen auf den parkplatz legen .

 wellnes könnte man in gammelsbach im grünen baum betreiben. kostet 14 euro

http://www.hotelgruenerbaum.de/frames.htm

 Es würde sogar jeden morgen frische brötchen geben.. müsste man dann noch abklären wie viele brötchen bestellt werden müssten. 

 sooo das müsste es gewesen sein..

 freu mich schon sehr *


----------



## ratte (9. März 2012)

Falls es jemanden hier schon zu sehr vorab juckt:


> Hallo Freunde des Bikeparks.
> Wir öffnen am Sonntag von 12.00 - 17.00 Uhr den Park zum ersten Einrollen der neuen Saison.
> Wir freuen uns viele neue und "alte" Biker begrüssen zu können.
> Jahreskarten sind am Sonntag gültig. Für alle andern gibts die 4-h Karte.
> ...


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (9. März 2012)

Dafür ist es leider zu weit weg. Bin aber schon ganz gibberich und kann es kaum erwarten! Nur noch zwei Wochen!


----------



## HopsBunny (9. März 2012)

ich werd wahrscheinlich da sein  wer noch?


----------



## ghostriderin12 (10. März 2012)

viel zu weit weg :-(. Macht aber nix kaputt!!!


----------



## Tesla71 (10. März 2012)

Ich werde wohl auch morgen da sein. 
Bin mit einem Kona Five 0 unterwegs, das ich endlich mal artgerecht bewegen will.


----------



## Tesla71 (11. März 2012)

Sodele, zurück aus Beerfelden. Es war brechend voll!  

Die neuen Strecken sind super geworden. Ich denke, da wird für das Lady's Open wirklich für jeden was dabei sein.
Die Jungs arbeiten auch noch fleißig an einer Enduro-strecke. Bin da mal durchgepflügt, das machte Bock auf mehr. 

Freue mich auf das Wochenende mit Euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (11. März 2012)

Die Enduro-Strecke ist mit einem Kettenblatt z.Zt. nur bedingt geeignet, im Gegenanstieg heißt's dann zumindest momentan noch schieben.
Alle drei neuen Strecken sind momentan noch recht weich und müssen noch etwas frei/fest gefahren und z.T. (neue "Blaue") noch fertig gestellt werden.
Trotzdem hat es schon tierisch Spaß gemacht. 

@Tesla
Kann es sein, dass wir die gleiche "geführte Tour" auf der Endurostrecke mitgemacht haben?


----------



## BergabSven (11. März 2012)

Auch wieder zurück..250km Heimweg haben schon bissi geschlaucht(nicht mit dem Fully)..war aber schön bei euch. War echt ne gute Schlange am Lift, aber Wartezeiten von ca. 10 min sind absolut ok.


----------



## Tesla71 (11. März 2012)

ratte schrieb:


> @Tesla
> Kann es sein, dass wir die gleiche "geführte Tour" auf der Endurostrecke mitgemacht haben?



Yep, "geführte Tour" trifft es. Da war ich mit dabei. 
Jetzt muß ich nur beim nächsten mal den Einstieg wieder finden. ;-)

Ich hatte teilweise Orientierungsschwierigkeiten, aber dafür habe ich diesmal einen Abschnitt wiedergefunden, den ich beim letzten mal gesucht habe. 

Ich bin auch schon gespannt, wie der neue Starthügel wird, wenn er fertig ist. Das wird aber wohl noch 'ne Weile dauern.


----------



## Sir_D (11. März 2012)

*Servus Mädels !
 Was die Fahrtechnikkurse für euch am "Ladies Open" angeht:

 Unter Rücksprache mit Fabian Atzberger haben wir folgendes beschlossen:

 Trotz "voller Buchung" hättet ihr wahrscheinlich die Möglichkeit bei  Fabian Atzberger (C-Lizenz Trainer DIMB/BDR)oder Christian  Decher(Trailscout DIMB/BDR) noch ein Plätzchen zu ergattern.(5-15 Plätze  ca.)

 Das hängt von der Anzahl der noch nicht bei "Riding  Style" gemeldeten Mädels mit Interesse an Fahrtechnikkursen ab. Und  natürich ob Ihr mit Männern als Coaches leben könnt 

 Bei Interesse diesbezüglich PN direkt an Fabian Atzberger oder Christian Decher

 Ride on !*


----------



## DerandereJan (11. März 2012)

Grüße Jan


----------



## 4mate (11. März 2012)

Sir_D schrieb:


> *Männern als Coaches*


Keine Männer


----------



## Sir_D (11. März 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> Keine Männer



Das ist lediglich ein Angebot, weiter nichts 

Ist ja auch nur der "Notnagel", falls sich tatsächlich noch Mädels an diesem Wochenende hinreißen lassen an einen Fahrtechnikkurs teil zu nehmen.
Und da Solveig und Ihre Mädels brachial ausgelastet sind, finden wir das ganz in Ordnung es wenigsten anzubieten...
Es MUSS von den bereits gemeldeten  KEINE mit einem Mann fahren 

Es geht hier ausnahmslos um eventuelle "Nachzüglerinnen" die keinen Platz mehr bekommen haben, aber dennoch Lust hätten an einem Fahrtechnikkurs teilzunehmen.

Die Strecken sind NUR FÜR EUCH an diesem Wochenende, keine Sorge!
...Ihr würdet den gesamten Park im "schlimmsten" Fall mit einem oder maximal zwei Männern teilen müssen , die sich in diesem Fall ausschließlich um EUCH kümmern würden.

Grüße Chris


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. März 2012)

Mir ist es schnurz.

Wenn jemand am Sonntag spontan lieber bei den Mädels ihren Fahrtechnikkurs absolvieren möchte, habe ich kein Problem zu tauschen.


----------



## Menuett (12. März 2012)

Finds auch net gute Sache, das sie es jetzt extra nochmal für die Mädels anbieten die sonst keinen Platz bekommen haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (12. März 2012)

Habe schon einen Kursplatz ergattert, finde es allerdings toll, das ihr allen anderen auch noch die Möglichkeit gebt an einem Kurs teilzunehmen.


----------



## HopsBunny (12. März 2012)

von mir gibts auch nen daumen für die zusätzlichen kurse!!


----------



## Flat_Jenny (12. März 2012)

Also ich hab nichts dagegen wenn sich ein oder zwei männer ausschließlich um uns kümmern 

Mir issed auch schnurz. Würde auch im zweifelsfall tauschen.


----------



## RogerRobert (13. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

da melde ich mich doch auch nochmal  zu Wort. Es ist tatsächlich so, dass ich selbst bei Bedarf als 'Aushilfscoach' zur Verfügung stehen werde. Da sich an dem Wochenende aber eigentlich nur Mädels auf der Strecke aufhalten sollten, werde ich nur im Notfall einspringen. Eine Anmeldung zu unseren Kursen geht übrigens ausschließlich über mich bzw. über unsere Homepage. Es werden mit Sicherheit nochmals ein paar Mädels von der Warteliste (die auch schon ziemlich lang ist) nachrücken können.

Wir haben am Samstag 3 und am Sonntag 4 weibliche Coaches. Wir konnten noch zusätzlich Solveigs ehemalige Teamkollegin Katja Rupf von den Gravity Girls und Noemi Derron, eine schweizer Lizenz-Downhillfahrerin gewinnen.

Um die Qualität der Kurse zu gewährleisten, können natürlich nicht unbegrenzt viele Mädels teilnehmen. Wir werden auch nach dem Girls-Open weiterhin Girls-Only Kurse in Beerfelden anbieten. Wer also keinen Platz mehr bekommen konnte, wird mit Sicherheit zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt bei uns unterkommen können .

Bei Fragen stehe ich natürlich jederzeit gerne zur Verfügung.

Schöne Grüße und bis bald,
Fabian


----------



## ghostriderin12 (13. März 2012)

Hallo,
also ich hätte auch kein Problem , wenn ich nicht in Solveigs Gruppe komm ;-), mit dir Fabian zu fahren.
Ich kann von jedem Coach was lernen und Spass haben!


----------



## Sir_D (13. März 2012)

Auch von mir dazu nochmal ein klärendes Statement:

Ich steh in rein freundschaftlicher Verbindung zu RidingStyle
 und ich habe mit Fabi´s und Solveig´s Kursen absolut NICHTS ZU TUN !

Nur um das zu klären: 
Ich handle rein aus eigenem Interesse.

RidingStyle sind Profis, die das schon Jahre lang machen und daher in einer anderen Liga spielen.

Für mich als Privatmann, frisch gebackener Trailscout und "Angestellter" im Bikepark ist das rein aus Spaß an der Freude, mein Wissen weiterzugeben  und selbstverständlich um auch methodisch und didaktisch besser zu werden...
Mein Ziel ist es, in regelmäßgen Abständen, den ein oder anderen Kurs in Beerfelden zu halten .
Weder will ich noch werde ich jemals Konkurenz für RidingStyle sein!
In diesem Sinne:
Ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Senshisan (13. März 2012)

Also mir macht das auch nix aus! Deshalb habe ich mich angemeldet 
Ich bin froh wenn ich am Samstag eine Schulung bekomme 

Gruß


----------



## Schnurz (14. März 2012)

Ich steh leider noch auf der Warteliste... 
Wann bekommt man eigentlich Bescheid, ob es die extra Kurse gibt und ob man dann noch einen Platz ergattern konnte?

Ich hab ne relativ weite Anreise und am Samstag bis abends Vorlesung, würde einfach gern ein wenig planen.


----------



## Sir_D (14. März 2012)

Also wie es mit der Warteliste von Riding Style ausschaut kann ich nicht beantworten ... Fragen dazu an RogerRobert 

Wer mit mir vorlieb nehmen mÃ¶chte, kann das sowohl am Samstag als auch am Sonntag tun. Sind noch an beiden Tagen PlÃ¤tze frei ... 

der Fairness wegen nehme ich fÃ¼r den Kurs incl. Lift-Tages-Karte im Wert von 17â¬ insgesamt nur 52â¬. 
Die zeitliche Begrenzung liegt bei maximal 4h, zum Einen aus konditionellen und  demzufolge auch sicherheitstechnischen ErwÃ¤gungen und zum Andern kÃ¶nnen sonst keine 2 Kurse an beiden Tagen zu Stande kommen.

Die Kurszeiten fÃ¼r beide Tage:

Kurs 1 von 10 Uhr bis 14 Uhr ||| Stufe: je nach Fahrtechnik der Teilnehmerinnen 
Kurs 2 von 14 Uhr bis 18 Uhr ||| Stufe: je nach Fahrtechnik der Teilnehmerinnen

natÃ¼rlich soll die Gruppe zusammen passen und intern keine allzu groÃen  Leistungsunterschiede vorhanden sein, daher gebt mir in eurer Kursanmeldung einen Abriss wo ihr technisch steht und was ihr gerne lernen wÃ¼rdet, dann kann ich euch entsprechend eures Fahrskills ein wenig harmonischer einteilen.

Bezahlen kÃ¶nnt Ihr vor Ort bar, oder per PayPal, oder BankÃ¼berweisung.
Die Verbindungen erhaltet Ihr nach persÃ¶nlicher Anmeldung vie PN hier im Forum oder in Facebook.

Greetz Chris


----------



## Sir_D (16. März 2012)

Bisher haben sich nur Senshisan und Schnurz bei mir gemeldet .

Wäre nett wenn ihr beiden mir eine definitive Zusage mit Kurs-Tag/-Zeit geben könntet .
Weitere Plätze sind noch übrig 
Falls es doch nicht mehr werden gibts für euch "individual" Training 

Grüße Chris


----------



## Sansarah (19. März 2012)

Sooo, der Countdown läuft.. nur noch 6Tage


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (19. März 2012)

Noch sechs  ich zähle 5 und nur noch 4x schlafen bis zur Anreise 
War am Samstag schon mal in Thale, die Saison im Harz eröffnen. Geile Rappelpiste! Bin schon richtig gibberich


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. März 2012)

Du darfst mir am Samstag gerne die Benutzung des Schlepplifts näher bringen und die Strecke zeigen!

Werde wohl am späten Vormittag aufschlagen.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (20. März 2012)

Gerne, habe aber einen Kursplatz für Samsat ergattert und bin daher erst mal in der Gruppe unterwegs.


----------



## Sir_D (20. März 2012)

@Chaotenkind:

Wenn du möchtest kannst du auch gerne noch einen Kurs bei mir haben, zwar nicht bei "RidingStyle"; aber ich denk ich kann euren Anforderungen ebenfalls gerecht werden 
 Infos dazu ein paar Posts voran 

Grüße


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. März 2012)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Gerne, habe aber einen Kursplatz für Samsat ergattert und bin daher erst mal in der Gruppe unterwegs.



Kein Problem.
Ich hatte auch am Samstag einen Kurs, aber dann getauscht, so daß ich jetzt erst Sonntag dran bin. Na, da kann ich ja schon mal spionieren!

@Sir D:
Danke für das Angebot, habe allerdings schon vor ein paar Wochen einen Platz bei RidingStyle gebucht. Ich hätte mit einem der anderen Mädels getauscht, wenn es nur daran hängt, dass der Trainer männlich ist. Aber du hattest ja geschrieben, dass du mit RidingStyle nichts zu tun hast, von daher ist das etwas schwierig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeriderin (22. März 2012)

Ich könnte spontan doch. Fährt wer am Samstag vom Allgäu nach Beerfelden?
Unser Auto hat gestern nacht spontan den Geist aufgegeben


----------



## HopsBunny (22. März 2012)

So Mädels, meine Vorfreude steigt gerade ins unermessliche  wir sehen uns morgen am Lagerfeuer!!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (22. März 2012)

Schon alles gepackt! Morgen direkt von der Arbeit aus auf die Bahn und unterwegs noch Sonny einsammeln. 
Bis morgen!!!!


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. März 2012)

Bis übermorgen!

Muss noch arbeiten.


----------



## ghostriderin12 (22. März 2012)

bis morgen am Grill!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (22. März 2012)

Da habt ihr ja genau das richtige Traumwetter fürs WE gebucht 
Ist zwar nicht meine Fraktion, aber ich bin schon bissel neidisch 
Tolle Mädelsrunde,alle beim geliebten Hobby, lästern über Männer  und dann noch die Grillsaison (für mich als Saarländer immer das Highlight des jahres ) eröffnen 

Wünsche euch viel Spaß und lasst es krachen


----------



## ghostriderin12 (22. März 2012)

danke, wir werden das Glas mal auf dich heben!


----------



## Freeriderin (23. März 2012)

kann mich keiner mitnehmen?  Könnt nach Ulm kommen


----------



## DerandereJan (23. März 2012)

Ist zwar nicht ganz "unumständlich", Platz für Protektoren und Gepäck ist aber reichlich.. 

http://reiseauskunft.bahn.de/bin/qu...1&ident=f7.016791244.1332488188&rt=1&OK#focus

Dank regionaler Angebote, hält sich der Preis in Grenzen. Wir machen sowas öfter, kein Auto zu haben stählt eben den olympischen Gedanken... 

Grüße Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (23. März 2012)

> Bitte beachten Sie:
> Der angegebene  Preis gilt ohne Fahrradmitnahme.
> Im Fernverkehr ist die Fahrradmitnahme  reservierungspflichtig.
> 
> Weitere Informationen


http://reiseauskunft.bahn.de/bin/qu...6&ident=f7.016791244.1332488188&rt=1&OK#focus


----------



## DerandereJan (23. März 2012)

Fahr du mal nach Beerfelden mit dem Fernverkehr du oller Querulant....


----------



## Freeriderin (23. März 2012)

Das ist ja Mist, heimwärts wollte ich, wenn ich fahre mit dem IC fahren. Wär mal ne Verbindung wo ich nur 2x umsteigen müsste


----------



## Flat_Jenny (23. März 2012)

dafür steh ich jetzt 5 minuten vor dem checkpunkt giessen im stau...


----------



## HopsBunny (26. März 2012)

So Mädels, war ein Hammer Wochenende mit euch!! Hoffe man sieht sich bald mal wieder  Wer wird denn häufiger in Beerfelden unterwegs sein?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (26. März 2012)

Die 400km An- und Abreise sind ganz schön happig, aber ich war garatiert nicht das letzte Mal da!
Waren ja auch eine Fotografen da, vielleicht können wir hier ja mal die Adressen zusammentragen, wo die jeweiligen Bilder zu finden sind. Habe selber nämlich nur eine Adresse:

www.dudestuff.de

Bestimmt sehen wir uns alle mal wieder, war Klasse mit euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tesla71 (26. März 2012)

Bei den Spritpreisen werde ich am Wochenende wohl öfter mal in Monnem bleiben anstatt nach Hause zu fahren. Von Monnem ist es ja nicht weit nach Beerfelden.  

Das Wochenende hat wirklich Spaß gemacht, nur der Abschluß ist schlecht gelaufen. Wie geht es denn den Verletzten?


----------



## Sansarah (26. März 2012)

Es war ein wirkliches cooles WE und ich habe einen Haufen neuer,netter Mädels kennengelernt


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. März 2012)

Es war super, ich war mit Sicherheit nicht das letzte Mal da.
Will ja auch noch mal mit Sir D an der Fahrtechnik feilen und deshalb nach dem Sommerurlaub mich um einen eigenen Brust- und Rückenprotektor kümmern. Mit nem Fullface kann ich mich noch nicht wirklich anfreunden. Vielleicht wird es daher erst mal so eine Halbschale wo man den Kinnbügel nach Bedarf an und abmachen kann. Ich will ja im Park nicht mehr fahren als auf ner normalen Tour, also so etwas wie die rote Strecke.


----------



## ratte (26. März 2012)

Tot aber glücklich. 
Soviel wird man in Beerfelden wahrscheinlich in der ganzen Saison nicht mehr zum Fahren kommen.

War ein Wochenende unter tollsten Bedingungen: Wetter, Strecken, Fahrer(innen muss es ja wohl heißen)


----------



## ghostriderin12 (26. März 2012)

Ja meine lieben Mitbikerinnen :-D, 
es war ein super schönes aber leider zu kurzes Wochenende. 
Schade das Beerfelden nicht näher ist, würde mir sehr gut gefallen da öfters zu fahren.

Mal sehen, man sieht sich immer mindestens zweimal.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. März 2012)

ich hab das hier leider zu spät kapiert, mir war nicht bewusst, dass Beefelden gar nicht sooo weit weg von mir ist   Aber am WE war ich sowieso krank und hätte nicht kommen können, aber würde das gern mal nachholen!

Wenn so ne Mädels-Sause nochmal steigt, bin ich dabei!


----------



## HopsBunny (27. März 2012)

Hier ist der Link zu den Fotos von gravitypixel, das war der Alex, der am Samstag die Bilder gemacht hat. http://jalbum.net/de/browse/user/album/1147321/
Sind echt coole Bilder geworden!!


----------



## Sansarah (27. März 2012)

Noch mehr Bilder:

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.3320865773999.2146314.1038955975&type=3&l=47e5c43025

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.354324184611230.79074.198494383527545&type=3


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (28. März 2012)

So Ladies, das Thema hatte ich letztes Wochenende schon angesprochen, jetzt ist es offiziell:

*Sonntag geht es nach Willingen!*

Wer ist noch dabei?

turbo.huhnchen
Sonny13
Tesla71
?


----------



## Flat_Jenny (29. März 2012)

hey mädels. ich würde im grunde gerne aber in anbetracht der tatsache, das es sonntag da oben scheiss kalt wird, die 10er karte jetzt 35  kostet, die strecken sehr ungepflegt sind und ich geute ein neues tattoo bekomme werde ich wohl erstma passen und willingen auf ein anderes we verschieben. nicht böse sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tesla71 (29. März 2012)

Flat_Jenny schrieb:


> hey mÃ¤dels. ich wÃ¼rde im grunde gerne aber in anbetracht der tatsache, das es sonntag da oben scheiss kalt wird, die 10er karte jetzt 35 â¬ kostet, die strecken sehr ungepflegt sind und ich geute ein neues tattoo bekomme werde ich wohl erstma passen und willingen auf ein anderes we verschieben. nicht bÃ¶se sein.



Argh, mit neuem Tattoo wÃ¼rde ich das auch lassen.

Da wÃ¼rde ich statt einer 10er-Karte ein Tagesticket lÃ¶sen, es sei denn, Du teilst Dir die 10er mit jemandem, dann geht das natÃ¼rlich nicht.
Zum Thema *******kalt: vielleicht sind ja dann weniger Saufnasen unterwegs? 

Sind wir Memmen oder MÃ¤dchen? -- MÃDCHEN!


----------



## So-wo (29. März 2012)

Hallo an alle netten 
Nachdem es in Beerfelden sowas von klasse war ,fahre ich von oster Samstag bis ostermontag wieder hin ,alles schon dingfest gemacht bringe meine Familie mit


----------



## schocos (29. März 2012)

Für alle Teilnehmerinnen vom Riding Style Fahtechniktraining:
Link zum Fotoalbum. Bilder können in größerer Auflösung bestellt werden.
http://jalbum.net/de/browse/user/album/1147321/


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (29. März 2012)

Meine Jungs waren am Sonntag auch in Willingen. Hatten ganz normale Tageskarten, werde aber mal bei der Seilbahn nachfragen, was die Aussage es gäbe nur noch 10er Karte sollte. 
Pistenverhältnisse sind zumindest auf dem Freeride allererste Sahne, habe die Videos von Sonntag bereits begutachtet.

Was das Wetter angeht: so lange es trocken bleibt sollen mir die Temperaturen egal sein.


----------



## Tesla71 (29. März 2012)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Meine Jungs waren am Sonntag auch in Willingen. Hatten ganz normale Tageskarten, werde aber mal bei der Seilbahn nachfragen, was die Aussage es gäbe nur noch 10er Karte sollte.



Wo kommt denn die Aussage her?
Auf der Seilbahn-Seite gibt es weiterhin Tages- und Mehrtageskarten. Einzig das Saisonticket ist wohl weggefallen, was für die Jungs aus der Gegend eine Katastrophe ist.


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. März 2012)

Mein Männe hat mich für dieses und das Osterwochenende schon verplant. Kilometerfressen für die Kondition.


----------



## Sess (30. März 2012)

Konnte leider nicht kommen, war bei meinem Männe  im Krankenhaus.
Am WE soll es nicht so schön werden, wir kommen trotzdem.....Geburtstag von Wawa feiern und  "er" will wenigstens zum schauen hin wenn er schon nicht fahren darf.
Bis denne, Sigrid


----------



## ratte (30. März 2012)

So, und nun auf nach Beerfelden.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (30. März 2012)

Neid... viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Menuett (30. März 2012)

Ja bei mir herrscht momentan auch der blanke Neid  Ich wünsche euch allen aber viel Spaß, dieses oder nächstes Wochenende


----------



## Sess (31. März 2012)

@ Sarah

Wie geht es Dir ?
Ich hoffe es ist nichts Schlimmes.
Gruß Sigrid


----------



## Flat_Jenny (3. April 2012)

an die, die kein facebook haben. ein paar mädels sind über ostern in beerfelden und würden sich über weitere weibliche verstärkung freuen


----------



## So-wo (3. April 2012)

Genau 
Ich bin für die bunten dicken Eier zuständig müsste so ungefähr wissen wieviel Eier ich einpacken muss .das sind noch Eier von Super glücklichen Hühner die sich freuen ihre Eier abzugeben ....
Und das osterfeuer brennt dann doppelt so gut


----------



## Freeriderin (3. April 2012)

Hi,

ich werde über Ostern in Beerfelden sein


----------



## Sansarah (4. April 2012)

Wäre echt schön, wenn einige Mädels kommen würden
Genug Chancen gibts, da der Bikepark über Ostern von Freitag bis Montag von 10-18 Uhr geöffnet ist.

Hier nochmal 2 Links über das letzte und vorletzte WE:

http://www.mtbrider.de/news/article.html?ADFRAME_MCMS_ID=2559

http://www.echo-online.de/region/od...en-fuer-Saison-2012-Piste-ein;art1265,2752921


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tesla71 (4. April 2012)

Sansarah schrieb:


> Wäre echt schön, wenn einige Mädels kommen würden
> Genug Chancen gibts, da der Bikepark über Ostern von Freitag bis Montag von 10-18 Uhr geöffnet ist.



Habe schon andere Pläne an Ostern und den beiden folgenden Wochenenden. 
Aber am 29./30. April (also Sonntag/Montag) habe ich einen Besuch in's Auge gefaßt.


----------



## Sansarah (10. April 2012)

Na, da war doch echt gut was los am Osterwochenende.
Schön, dass soviele Mädels vom Ladies Open wieder da waren


----------



## So-wo (10. April 2012)

Ostern in Beerenfelden war echt Super (Samstag +Sonntag ) auch vom Wetter sonne trocken, vorallem waren einige vom Ladys Camp da


----------



## Tesla71 (10. Mai 2012)

Ich war am 29./30. April nochmal in Beerfelden. 

Erinnert Ihr Euch an diese drei Drops (2 Baumstämme, Planke, Mini-Shore) vor dem letzten Absatz?

Ich fahr dran vorbei um mir die Planke nochmal anzugucken, da kommen von oben drei angefahren; der Erste nimmt die Planke, der Zweite kommt in Zeitlupe an,  hüpft extrem kurz über den Baumstamm und landet wirklich direkt dahinter. Ich dachte, den haut's hin, aber der fuhr ganz locker weiter. Eigentlich hätte er mit dem Hinterrad direkt am zweiten Baumstamm aufsetzen müssen?!
Nachdem der Dritte dann vorbeigefahren war, habe ich mir das angeguckt und es stellte sich heraus, daß sie den zweiten Stamm abgesägt haben. 
Also, da kann man jetzt nicht mehr zu kurz springen.


----------



## ghostriderin12 (10. Mai 2012)

Ja, da hat es wohl kurz nach dem Camp jemanden zerlegt
und er wurde aus Sicherheitsgründen weg gemacht.


----------



## Tesla71 (11. Mai 2012)

ghostriderin12 schrieb:


> Ja, da hat es wohl kurz nach dem Camp jemanden zerlegt
> und er wurde aus Sicherheitsgründen weg gemacht.



Oh, das ist übel. 

Ich hatte Ende April öfters den Eindruck, daß viele Leute einfach drauflosfahren ohne die Strecken vorher wenigstens mal abzurollen bzw. vorher zu gucken, was da wirklich kommt (nur 'n Drop oder doch ein Roadgap?).
Unbeschwerte Jugend, denkt sich wahrscheinlich "wird schon klappen". Ich fahre ja lieber erst einmal dran vorbei um zu sehen, womit ich's da zu tun hab. Ich glaub ich bin zu alt für den Shiet.


----------



## Sansarah (11. Mai 2012)

Tesla71 schrieb:


> Ich fahre ja lieber erst einmal dran vorbei um zu sehen, womit ich's da zu tun hab. Ich glaub ich bin zu alt für den Shiet.



Nene, so isses genau richtig, wir sind doch nicht lebensmüde


----------



## Sansarah (2. Juli 2012)

Bitte helft alle mit 


http://openpetition.de/petition/onl...iker-gegen-ein-bikeverbot-in-hessens-waeldern


----------



## Tesla71 (8. Juli 2012)

Sieht so aus, als wäre ich am 28. Juli mal wieder in Beerfelden. 
Sonst noch wer da?


----------



## Sansarah (4. Oktober 2012)

Hey Mädels 

nachdem erfolgreichen Opening im Bikepark Beerfelden, wollen wir uns nun zum *privaten* LADYS CLOSING wieder in Beerfelden treffen

Geöffnet ist natürlich für alle, aber daran werden wir uns ja wohl nicht stören lassen

TERMIN: 13. - 14. Oktober im Bikepark Beerfelden

http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de

Hatten für abends Grillen angedacht, also bringt euch was mit 

Schön wäre es natürlich auch ein paar neue Gesichter zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpha86 (4. Oktober 2012)

das hört sich schonmal gut an-.... da ich urlaub hab, ist das erstmal notiert


----------



## Tesla71 (5. Oktober 2012)

Ach, Mist. 
Wenn ich kommen könnte, würde ich das tun, aber dann müßte ich Bike und Klamotten in meine Zweitwohnung mitnehmen (oder massig Sprit verblasen) und das eine Woche vor'm Urlaub, wo ich auf der Heimfahrt eigentlich die Kiste mit Klamotten vollpacken wollte. 
Alles zu umständlich. 

Ich würde sagen, wir sehen uns nächstes Jahr wieder in Beerfelden!
Wünsche Euch nächste Woche viel Spaß!


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. Oktober 2012)

Mist! Kann immer noch nicht weg wegen meines kranken Scheichs!
Nächstes Jahr wieder und viel Spass für alle die dabei sind.


----------



## Sansarah (9. Oktober 2012)

Schade, dass ihr nicht kommen könnt , aber in nem halben Jahr isses ja wieder soweit


----------



## Schnurz (9. Oktober 2012)

Soll es nächstes Jahr eigentlich wieder ein Ladys Open geben?


----------



## Sansarah (9. Oktober 2012)

ja


----------



## Schnurz (9. Oktober 2012)

Das klingt gut, dann komm ich vorbei, wenn es zeitlich passt.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (9. Oktober 2012)

Zum "Closing" schaffe ich es leider auch nicht aber wenn es terminlich passt bin ich beim Opening im nächsten Jahr wieder dabei.


----------



## snowbikerin (13. Oktober 2012)

opening wär ich eventuell auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpha86 (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin von der Woche winterberg noch voll matsch...... 
Sorry Mädels


----------



## wintergriller (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich war am Sonntag in Beerfelden: Als Termin für das Ladys Open war der 16./17.März 2013 angegeben


----------



## ghostriderin12 (23. Oktober 2012)

wintergriller schrieb:


> Ich war am Sonntag in Beerfelden: Als Termin für das Ladys Open war der 16./17.März 2013 angegeben



Danke für den Termin, kann man gleich wieder mit einplanen.


----------



## So-wo (23. Oktober 2012)

wintergriller schrieb:


> Ich war am Sonntag in Beerfelden: Als Termin für das Ladys Open war der 16./17.März 2013 angegeben



Cool ,bis dahin habe ich meine Probezeit auch rum ...oder nicht aber dann Drope ich da auch wieder rum


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. Oktober 2012)

wintergriller schrieb:


> Ich war am Sonntag in Beerfelden: Als Termin für das Ladys Open war der 16./17.März 2013 angegeben



Danke! Ist notiert.


----------



## Sess (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich hoffe dass ich es nächstes Jahr zum Ladys Open schaffe.
Der Termin ist fett im Kalender eingetragen damit ich ihn nicht verpasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sansarah (29. Oktober 2012)

Schön zu lesen, dass ihr so zahlreich kommen wollt 

Sehen uns dann nächstes Jahr


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (2. November 2012)

Termin ist im Outlook eingetragen!


----------



## Sansarah (19. Januar 2013)

Mal der Link zur Facebook-Gruppe 

http://www.facebook.com/events/152606301557053/?ref=ts&fref=ts

jetzt aber^^


----------



## snowbikerin (19. Januar 2013)

verlinkt mich auf meine veranstaltungen .. :/


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (20. Januar 2013)

Kein Facebook...


----------



## Alpha86 (20. Januar 2013)

jaaaaa 16./17. hab ich sogar frei......aber irgendwie seh ich bei dem FBlink nichts


----------



## Tesla71 (21. Januar 2013)

Alpha86 schrieb:


> jaaaaa 16./17. hab ich sogar frei......aber irgendwie seh ich bei dem FBlink nichts



Der Link ist wieder nur für Leute, die einen Facebook-Account haben, freigeschaltet. 
Läßt sich in den Einstellungen ändern, so daß die Seite für alle sichtbar ist. 

Abwarten, Teetrinken, weiter hier posten. 

An die Ortskundigen: täusche ich mich, oder gibt es einen Getränkemarkt quer gegenüber vom Bikepark?

Kennt jemand in der Gegend einen guten Metzger?


----------



## Alpha86 (24. Januar 2013)

Was macht ihr denn mit euren Männern? die kommen ja alleine meist ned klar und verhungern.... nehmt ihr eure mit? Sodas die Männer ne Spielgruppe bilden können?


----------



## ghostriderin12 (24. Januar 2013)

Neee. Die Männer bleiben zuhause. Will die da nicht dabei haben. Dann muss man sich vorort ständig um die kümmern. 
Only Girls on Bike!


----------



## So-wo (24. Januar 2013)

Alpha86 schrieb:


> Was macht ihr denn mit euren Männern? die kommen ja alleine meist ned klar und verhungern.... nehmt ihr eure mit? Sodas die Männer ne Spielgruppe bilden können?



Dann müssen die das lernen 
Dafür heißt es doch Ladys Camp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpha86 (24. Januar 2013)

ja alles klar


----------



## Sansarah (25. Januar 2013)

Der Link war ja auch für die Facebook-*Insassen* gedacht 

Gegenüber ist zumindest ein großer Supermarkt, glaub auch mit Getränkemarkt. Im Ort gibts auch einen.

Metzger gibt es in Beerfelden sicher auch genug:

https://plus.google.com/103368287707965640522/about?hl=de

https://plus.google.com/113776455592429634435/about?hl=de

http://www.metzgerei-rebscher.de/

Aber keine Ahnung, ob die was taugen^^


----------



## Jumpmaus (21. Februar 2013)

hey,ich hab leider erst gestern von dem event erfahren und habe mega bock drauf.ich suche allerdings vllt noch jemanden,der gerne mit mir fahren möchte. so alleibe isses doch doofleider kann keiner von meiner seite aus.sind größten auch nur Männer, die schön daheim bleiben sollenich komme aus troisdorf.meldet euch bei mir,falls interesse besteht,am besten als pn oder auch gerne hier.freue mich auf eure Rückmeldung. achja,hab übrigens en cube ans 125 lte,also en fully und fahre gerne bergab.konditionsmäßig bin ich eher ne niete und bin jetzt im winter kaum gefahren.also der sommer kann kommen


----------



## ghostriderin12 (21. Februar 2013)

Hi Jumpmaus,

also du kannst jederzeit allein kommen. Wir waren letztes Jahr auch alle allein da. Jetzt kennt man sich und jeders Bergab Mädel ist willkommen!!!!!

We see you there!!!!


----------



## Alpha86 (22. Februar 2013)

urlaubszettel is geschrieben und zimmer gebucht, und ich zähle schon die Tage auch wenn ich mich als nuling erstmal hinten anschliesse.... also ich werde in Gammelsbach pennen. Wann soll ich am Park sein?


----------



## Jumpmaus (22. Februar 2013)

na dann würde ich sagen,dass ich das so machen werdewann seit ihr da?komplett beide tage?


----------



## Tesla71 (22. Februar 2013)

Jumpmaus schrieb:


> hey,ich hab leider erst gestern von dem event erfahren und habe mega bock drauf.ich suche allerdings vllt noch jemanden,der gerne mit mir fahren möchte. so alleibe isses doch doofleider kann keiner von meiner seite aus.sind größten auch nur Männer, die schön daheim bleiben sollenich komme aus troisdorf.meldet euch bei mir,falls interesse besteht,am besten als pn oder auch gerne hier.freue mich auf eure Rückmeldung. achja,hab übrigens en cube ans 125 lte,also en fully und fahre gerne bergab.konditionsmäßig bin ich eher ne niete und bin jetzt im winter kaum gefahren.also der sommer kann kommen



Moin, Troisdorf ist einen Steinfwurf von mir entfernt. Ich komme aber schon Freitag abend direkt nach der Arbeit aus Mannheim. 



Alpha86 schrieb:


> urlaubszettel is geschrieben und zimmer gebucht, und ich zähle schon die Tage auch wenn ich mich als nuling erstmal hinten anschliesse.... also ich werde in Gammelsbach pennen. Wann soll ich am Park sein?



Eine halbe Stunde bevor er aufmacht. Zeit genug das Rad fertigzumachen und die Protektoren anzuziehen. 

Meint Ihr wir bekommen wieder einen Stapel Holz für ein Lagerfeuer so wie letztes Jahr?


----------



## wintergriller (22. Februar 2013)

Aloha 

letztes Jahr war ich beim Ladies Open leider im Urlaub, aber dieses Jahr mach ich mit 
Als Unterkunft habe ich das "Pension am Walde" gewählt! Sonst noch wer dort untergebracht?

Ich möchte unbedingt meine Technik verbessern und habe bei Ridingstyle Gravity 2 und 3 gebucht! Macht da noch eine von euch mit?

....ich freu mich schon total af das WE


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (22. Februar 2013)

huhuuuuuuuu 


ich bin auch am start - allerdings bring ich den schlumpf und das schlumpf-baby mit  
campt denn jemand von euch? wir werden uns wohl einen wohnwagen leihen und auf den parkplatz stellen. 
grüsse

frau dh-schlumpf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jumpmaus (22. Februar 2013)

ich machen wenn dann erstmal einen endurokurs.bin ja leider wieder etwas aus der Übung. da ich die verantstaltung erst vor zwei tagen  entdeckt hab,musd ich mich erst erkundigen,wo ich unterkomme.mach ich aber heute


----------



## Jumpmaus (22. Februar 2013)

darf ich mich euch dann anschließen?wäre dann auch ca. ne halbe std vor beginn da.würde mich sehr freuen.
boar ist das aufregend
gibt es denn auch welche,die vllt zelten möchten?
auf jeden fall muss ich mich jetzt mal an die planung machen


----------



## Tesla71 (22. Februar 2013)

@wintergriller : Ich bin auch in der Pension am Walde. 

Ich mache keinen Kurs mit. Will einfach nur fahren!


----------



## Jumpmaus (22. Februar 2013)

mädels, das wird bombe...hoffe nur auf schönes wetter ...oooohne schneeee!!! ;-D


----------



## Tesla71 (22. Februar 2013)

Jumpmaus schrieb:


> mädels, das wird bombe...hoffe nur auf schönes wetter ...oooohne schneeee!!! ;-D



Trocken wäre schon nicht schlecht. Aber wir wollen ja nicht zu viel verlangen. Der Swamp Thing wird auf jeden Fall eingepackt.


----------



## So-wo (22. Februar 2013)

Tesla71 schrieb:


> Moin, Troisdorf ist einen Steinfwurf von mir entfernt. Ich komme aber schon Freitag abend direkt nach der Arbeit aus Mannheim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Letztes Jahr waren ja auch einige schon Freitag spätnachmittags auf dem Parkplatz und haben ein Super großes Lagerfeuer vorbereitet 
Wir sind auch Freitag schon da 
Laut Facebook Zelten auch schon welche ab Freitag auf dem Parkplatz 
Das Wetter vom letzten Jahr und wieder lauter gut gelaunte Ladys ...dann wird alles gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jumpmaus (22. Februar 2013)

TE=Sonny13;10342821]Letztes Jahr waren ja auch einige schon Freitag spätnachmittags auf dem Parkplatz und haben ein Super großes Lagerfeuer vorbereitet 
Wir sind auch Freitag schon da 
Laut Facebook Zelten auch schon welche ab Freitag auf dem Parkplatz 
Das Wetter vom letzten Jahr und wieder lauter gut gelaunte  Ladys ...dann wird alles gut[/QUOTE]


ja geil.freitag werde ich es wohl nicht schaffen.am samstag bin ich definitiv am start.vllt auch mit zelt.meine muddy marys werden das wetter schon schaukeln:-D


----------



## Tesla71 (22. Februar 2013)

Sonny13 schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr waren ja auch einige schon Freitag spätnachmittags auf dem Parkplatz und haben ein Super großes Lagerfeuer vorbereitet
> Wir sind auch Freitag schon da



Sehr gut! 
Ich freue mich schon. 

Die Getränke gehen auf mich.


----------



## So-wo (22. Februar 2013)

Tesla71 schrieb:


> Sehr gut!
> Ich freue mich schon.
> 
> Die Getränke gehen auf mich.



na dann schon mal Prost


----------



## ghostriderin12 (22. Februar 2013)

@Tesla71, na dann komm schon mal mim Bierlaster!!!!!


----------



## Tesla71 (22. Februar 2013)

ghostriderin12 schrieb:


> @Tesla71, na dann komm schon mal mim Bierlaster!!!!!



Haha, das ist doch mal ein Wort.


----------



## ghostriderin12 (22. Februar 2013)

@Sonny,  
du fährst ich muss den Bierlaster leeren!!!
Dann pack ich nur die Notration ein, lol.


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. Februar 2013)

Ich war letztes Kahr in der Pension am Walde, war ganz ok.
Habe den Gravity 2-Kurs am Sonntag bekommen und werde Samstag mittag spontan schauen, ob die in der Pension noch was frei haben. Notfalls muss ich halt heimfahren. Habs zum Glück nicht so weit.
Freitag wird es dienstlich leider sehr spät, da will ich Samstag erst mal auspennen, sonst fahr ich nur Müll. Freue mich aber schon auf das samstagabendliche Grillen.


----------



## Jumpmaus (22. Februar 2013)

soooo,
ich hab grad mein hotelzimmer gebucht...
bin dann im waldgasthof reußensterz.
ich kann sicherlich auch bier besorgen;-)
auch wenn es im auto zwischen die sachen gequetscht werden muss;-P
wer ist denn von euch alles am samstag um ca. 9.30 Uhr am Parkplatz?
Qsonny13:kann das sein, dass wir uns aus meiner facebook gruppe kennen mountain-bike...only for girls...etc?


----------



## Jumpmaus (22. Februar 2013)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich war letztes Kahr in der Pension am Walde, war ganz ok.
> Habe den Gravity 2-Kurs am Sonntag bekommen und werde Samstag mittag spontan schauen, ob die in der Pension noch was frei haben. Notfalls muss ich halt heimfahren. Habs zum Glück nicht so weit.
> Freitag wird es dienstlich leider sehr spät, da will ich Samstag erst mal auspennen, sonst fahr ich nur Müll. Freue mich aber schon auf das samstagabendliche Grillen.




Das Problem habe ich auch am Freitag und dazu noch eine Anfahrt von 250km...
Triffst du dich da mit deinen Mädels?


----------



## purejulie (22. Februar 2013)

hätte auch voll Bock, will jemand aus Mittelhessen mitfahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jumpmaus (22. Februar 2013)

purejulie schrieb:


> hätte auch voll Bock, will jemand aus Mittelhessen mitfahren?




mitfahren vielleicht weniger,da ich selber fahre.
wir können uns aber gerne am park iwo treffen,wenn du magst?


----------



## ghostriderin12 (22. Februar 2013)

TIP: an alle die noch nicht dabei waren.
Habt keine Hemmungen uns Mädels anzusprechen. Die, die letztes Jahr schon waren kennen sich und fahren hald in Gruppen. Aber keine Angst einfach mit dazu gehen und mitfahren. Es beisst keine, sind alle nett. Und wenn man merkt das man fahrtechnisch nicht zusammen passt, sich andere Mädels suchen. Es ist alles nur just vor fun und kein Zwang. Jeder kann und darf fahren mit wem er will und was er will. Und abends auch, Freitag und Samstag ist freie Grill und Lagerfeuer Fete für alle Mädels! Jede bringt mit was sie essen und trinken will, Stuhl und Tisch und Essausrüstung, was ihr hald braucht. Wer nen Grill mitbringen kann ist herzlichst willkommen . Eine Taschenlampe ist sehr nützlich. Feuerzeuge sind auch nicht schlecht, da kaum jemand raucht und wir das Feuer auch irgendwie zum Brennen bringen müßen. 
Und ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht das geht alles auch ohne Männer. Wir hatten letztes Jahr so einen riesen Spass!

Bis in 3 Wochen in Beerfelden :-D


----------



## purejulie (22. Februar 2013)

Jumpmaus schrieb:


> mitfahren vielleicht weniger,da ich selber fahre.
> wir können uns aber gerne am park iwo treffen,wenn du magst?



das wäre klasse, muss nochmal checken ob ich das we frei habe. meint ihr man braucht nen eigenen Rückenprotektor oder reichen die Leihteile? habe noch keinen eigenen...


----------



## So-wo (22. Februar 2013)

purejulie schrieb:


> das wäre klasse, muss nochmal checken ob ich das we frei habe. meint ihr man braucht nen eigenen Rückenprotektor oder reichen die Leihteile? habe noch keinen eigenen...



Hätte letztes Jahr auch keinen ,kannste dir da alles leihen ...
Es waren Welche mit hardtrails dabei ,jedem selbst überlassen ob Kurs oder nicht oben an der Hütte oder auf dem Parkplatz griffen Frau sich immer labern labern und labern


----------



## Jumpmaus (22. Februar 2013)

ghostriderin12 schrieb:


> TIP: an alle die noch nicht dabei waren.
> Habt keine Hemmungen uns Mädels anzusprechen. Die, die letztes Jahr schon waren kennen sich und fahren hald in Gruppen. Aber keine Angst einfach mit dazu gehen und mitfahren. Es beisst keine, sind alle nett. Und wenn man merkt das man fahrtechnisch nicht zusammen passt, sich andere Mädels suchen. Es ist alles nur just vor fun und kein Zwang. Jeder kann und darf fahren mit wem er will und was er will. Und abends auch, Freitag und Samstag ist freie Grill und Lagerfeuer Fete für alle Mädels! Jede bringt mit was sie essen und trinken will, Stuhl und Tisch und Essausrüstung, was ihr hald braucht. Wer nen Grill mitbringen kann ist herzlichst willkommen . Eine Taschenlampe ist sehr nützlich. Feuerzeuge sind auch nicht schlecht, da kaum jemand raucht und wir das Feuer auch irgendwie zum Brennen bringen müßen.
> Und ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht das geht alles auch ohne Männer. Wir hatten letztes Jahr so einen riesen Spass!
> 
> Bis in 3 Wochen in Beerfelden :-D




danke für die rückinfo und der auslistung mancher nützlicher utensilien;-)
ich werde soviel wie möglich versuchen mitzubringen;-)
wir sehen uns dann in 3 weeks
und spätestens auf der grillfete


----------



## Jumpmaus (22. Februar 2013)

purejulie schrieb:


> das wäre klasse, muss nochmal checken ob ich das we frei habe. meint ihr man braucht nen eigenen Rückenprotektor oder reichen die Leihteile? habe noch keinen eigenen...




da reichen bestimmt die leihteile.stand glaub ich auch iwo auf der homepage vom park.


----------



## Jumpmaus (22. Februar 2013)

ich brauch noch ne goggle :-/


----------



## Tesla71 (23. Februar 2013)

purejulie schrieb:


> das wäre klasse, muss nochmal checken ob ich das we frei habe. meint ihr man braucht nen eigenen Rückenprotektor oder reichen die Leihteile? habe noch keinen eigenen...





Jumpmaus schrieb:


> da reichen bestimmt die leihteile.stand glaub ich auch iwo auf der homepage vom park.



Das sind O'Neal Westen und reichen aus. Was die Westen nicht bieten sind richtige Schulterpolster. 
Wenn Ihr was ausleihen wollt, meldet das besser vorher an, dann könnt Ihr sicher sein, daß die für Euch reserviert sind.


----------



## snowbikerin (23. Februar 2013)

ach mädels, ich würde auch so gerne dabei sein. war bis jetzt noch nie in nem park und da wäre ein ladys we ja optimal um das mal zu testen und in der hoffnung, dass nicht alle von euch sich nur auf der dh tummeln, wäre ich gern dabei, nur leider zieht mir die uni einen dicken strich durch die rechnung. aber wenn alles so läuft, wie ich es plane, wäre ich hoffentlich nächstes jahr dabei, oder gibt es auch ein ladys closing?  
euch aufjedenfall ganz viel spaß und hoffentlich kann ich mich dann nächstes jahr mit eingliedern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## So-wo (23. Februar 2013)

snowbikerin schrieb:


> ach mädels, ich würde auch so gerne dabei sein. war bis jetzt noch nie in nem park und da wäre ein ladys we ja optimal um das mal zu testen und in der hoffnung, dass nicht alle von euch sich nur auf der dh tummeln, wäre ich gern dabei, nur leider zieht mir die uni einen dicken strich durch die rechnung. aber wenn alles so läuft, wie ich es plane, wäre ich hoffentlich nächstes jahr dabei, oder gibt es auch ein ladys closing?
> euch aufjedenfall ganz viel spaß und hoffentlich kann ich mich dann nächstes jahr mit eingliedern!


Aber ist doch am Wochenende da Brauch Frau doch nicht in die Uni ...


----------



## snowbikerin (23. Februar 2013)

Sonny13 schrieb:


> Aber ist doch am Wochenende da Brauch Frau doch nicht in die Uni ...



Nicht in die Vorlesung, aber in die Bib um für die mündliche am 9.4. zu lernen und für sämtliche andere Prüfungen, von denen in diesem Semester dramatisch viele anstehen (selbst Schuld, wenn man die ersten Semester locker angehen lässt)


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. Februar 2013)

Jumpmaus schrieb:


> Das Problem habe ich auch am Freitag und dazu noch eine Anfahrt von 250km...
> Triffst du dich da mit deinen Mädels?



Nö, ich fahr am Samstag einfach auf gut Glück zur Pension. Wenn sie was frei haben gut, wenn nicht fahre ich zum Parkplatz am Park, stelle meine Karre dort ab und beiße später in den sauren Apfel und fahre zum pennen heim. Naja, wenn es nicht zu kalt ist, packe ich nen Schlafsack ins Auto und nen kleinen Kanister Wasser fürs Zähne putzen. Für eine Nacht geht das auch mal und ich hoffe, dass man wie letztes Jahr am Sportplatz duschen kann.

Wie schon hier gesagt, ein paar von uns kennen sich vom letzten Jahr und auch von anderen Treffen. Du kannst jede anquatschen, es ist eine sehr entspannte Veranstaltung.


----------



## Familybikers (26. Februar 2013)

Hi Mädels, 
Seid ihr denn optimistisch, was den Schnee angeht? Sieht ja momentan noch ziemlich weiß aus auf der webcam.


----------



## Tesla71 (26. Februar 2013)

Naja, das ist der Blick auf die Skipiste, die wollen wir nicht runterfahren. Die letzten zwei Rage hat es halt nochmal geschneit. 
Wer weiß schon, wie es in drei Wochen aussieht. 
Immer locker bleiben.


----------



## ghostriderin12 (26. Februar 2013)

Ich pack einfach mal die Ski mit ein :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sansarah (26. Februar 2013)

Da wird kein Schnee mehr liegen....wäre das erste Mal ,wenn in Beerfelden zur Eröffnung noch Schnee liegt, keine Bange 

Außerdem wirds doch schon wieder wärmer. . .


----------



## Familybikers (27. Februar 2013)

Sansarah schrieb:


> Da wird kein Schnee mehr liegen....wäre das erste Mal ,wenn in Beerfelden zur Eröffnung noch Schnee liegt, keine Bange
> 
> Außerdem wirds doch schon wieder wärmer. . .



Das klingt beruhigend, dann hab ich jetzt mal für Sonntag Fahrtechnik gebucht. Freu mich schon riesig, dem Schnee im Allgäu zu entfliehen, im Schnee sind wir jetzt lange genug rumgefahren


----------



## .fabienne. (27. Februar 2013)

fährt hier zufällig jemand aus Fürth/Nürnberg nach Beerfelden und hat noch nen Platz frei für mich?


----------



## ghostriderin12 (27. Februar 2013)

ich komm aus AM, fahre aber am Freitag schon hin.
Platz kommt drauf an


----------



## .fabienne. (1. März 2013)

ok, na ich guck mal. Übernachtet noch jemand im Zelt?


----------



## Jumpmaus (1. März 2013)

.fabienne. schrieb:


> ok, na ich guck mal. Übernachtet noch jemand im Zelt?




hey,ich hatte es mal überlegt,aber mich dann doch für ein Hotelzimmer entschieden;-)


----------



## Freeriderin (1. März 2013)

.fabienne. schrieb:


> ok, na ich guck mal. Übernachtet noch jemand im Zelt?



Ich habe vor im Zelt oder Auto zu übernachten, da es mit der einen Pension nicht geklappt hat. 
Und ich habe ehrlich gesagt kein Bock, nach dem gemütlichen beisammen sitzen noch mit dem Auto irgendwohin fahren zu müssen


----------



## Jumpmaus (1. März 2013)

ich muss auch mal schauen,wie ich nach dem abend ins hotel kommeradler ist schon gesichert:-D


----------



## ghostriderin12 (1. März 2013)

Bier ist schon gesichert, wir müssen losen wer dann fährt, oder wir trinkens aus :-D


----------



## Eyecatcher (2. März 2013)

Also ich werde auch im Zelt oder Auto schlafen und habe auch schon von einigen anderen Mädels gehört die draußen der Witterung trotzen wollen ;-). 
Wir von Trailgold werden auch mit einem Event Zelt vor Ort sein und haben auch eine Zeltheitzung, Decken usw. zum Aufwärmen!

Außerdem darf ich euch das offizielle Eventshirt vorstellen:
trailgold.de/ladies_open_shirt.jpg






Das ist nur ein Vorab Version und es wird noch ein paar Änderungen geben (Wir freuen uns über konstruktive Verbesserungsvorschläge). Der Preis wird zwischen 12-14 Euro liegen, je nachdem wieviele Mädels bestellen. Wenn ihr auch Interesse an dem Shirt habt, dann schreibt mir eine PM oder eine Email an [email protected]. Die Shirts werden wahrscheinlich von Fruit of the Loom sein und sind recht figurbetont. Wer es also lieber etwas gemütlicher hat sollte eine Größe größer bestellen.

Freu mich schon sooo!
Eure Stephie vom Trailgold Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpha86 (2. März 2013)

Also ich penn in Gammelsbach, falls sich jemand noch dazu einbuchen will sind ja nur 5 km, die kann man ja radeln zur not
liebe Grüße Anne


----------



## Alpha86 (2. März 2013)

PS: did T-shirt is schick


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (2. März 2013)

Ich werde auch auf dem Parkplatz pennen (leicht zu erkennen am Wohnmobil)

@ Eyecatcher: Shirt gefällt mir! Gibt es vielleicht ein Foto von dem Shirt auf das der Druck draufkommt? (Vielleicht sogar getragen, dann kann man die Größe etwas abschätzen) Aus welchem Material werden die Shirts sein?


----------



## Eyecatcher (3. März 2013)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Ich werde auch auf dem Parkplatz pennen (leicht zu erkennen am Wohnmobil)
> 
> @ Eyecatcher: Shirt gefällt mir! Gibt es vielleicht ein Foto von dem Shirt auf das der Druck draufkommt? (Vielleicht sogar getragen, dann kann man die Größe etwas abschätzen) Aus welchem Material werden die Shirts sein?



Ein Foto mit Shirt gibt es noch nicht, da sie noch nicht gedruckt sind. Die Shirts werden aber von Fruit of the loom sein und ich hatte letzte Woche schonmal eins an. Sie fallen normal groß aus und liegen recht eng an. Zum Material (http://www.fruitoftheloom.eu/imprint2013/de/products/ladies/t-shirts/61-372-0) Ist hauptsächlich aus Baumwolle und 165gm/m².Es wäre schön, wenn wir einige Vorbestellungen bekommen würden, damit wir ungefähr abschätzen können was für Größen wir brauchen. Wir werden natürlich noch ein paar extra Shirts bestellen, aber nicht so viele, da das finanzielle Risiko sonst zu hoch ist.

Wollen Anfang der Woche bestellen


----------



## Tesla71 (3. März 2013)

Hier mal die Info von der Webseite: 
Größe Weite* Länge**
XS 41.5 62
S 44 63
M 46.5 64
L 49 65
XL 51.5 66
XXL 54 67
Tol +/- 2 1.5
* Maßeinheit 1cm unterhalb der Armöffnung, quer entlang
des Kleidungsstücks.
** Maßeinheit ausgehend vom höchsten Punkt der Schulter, bis zum unteren Rand des Kleidungsstücks.

Ich trage nur normale T-Shirts und kriege Platzangst in eng geschnittenen T-Shirts.


----------



## So-wo (3. März 2013)

ghostriderin12 schrieb:


> Bier ist schon gesichert, wir müssen losen wer dann fährt, oder wir trinkens aus :-D



Ich gebe das Taxi aus ,dann ist uns damit schon mal geholfen ,ok


----------



## ghostriderin12 (3. März 2013)

Sonny13 schrieb:


> Ich gebe das Taxi aus ,dann ist uns damit schon mal geholfen ,ok



Ähm, meinst die haben da Taxis?


----------



## 4mate (3. März 2013)

*Taxi in Beerfelden *


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (3. März 2013)

Danke für die Angaben zu den Shirts dann werde ich mal eins von meinen vermessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (4. März 2013)

Alpha86 schrieb:


> Also ich penn in Gammelsbach, falls sich jemand noch dazu einbuchen will sind ja nur 5 km, die kann man ja radeln zur not
> liebe Grüße Anne



Na, das wäre ja ne Alternative, wenn es im Auto zu kalt sein sollte. Das könnte man ja kurzfristig vor Ort klären.

Wer in der Pension am Wald pennt kann es entspannt sehen. Der Fußmarsch beträgt ca. 10 Minuten bis zum Parkplatz am Park (wenn man noch normal laufen kann).


----------



## Freeriderin (9. März 2013)

Wer kommt eigentlich alles am Freitag schon?


----------



## ghostriderin12 (9. März 2013)

ich, normal


----------



## So-wo (9. März 2013)

ghostriderin12 schrieb:


> ich, normal



Ich auch


----------



## Tesla71 (10. März 2013)

Ich bin auch schon Freitag abend da.


----------



## wintergriller (10. März 2013)

Ich ebenfalls 

Gesendet von meinem ST17i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (10. März 2013)

Ich ebenfalls


----------



## Eyecatcher (11. März 2013)

Wir sind auch Freitag nachmittag schon da!

War gestern schonmal dort und habe fleißge Heinzelmännchen im Wald gesehen, die die Trails gepflegt haben! Schnee war noch keiner zu sehen.
Werden Decken und ne Heizung für unseren Trailgoldpavillon mitbringen. Strom werden wir wahrscheinlich auch haben, dann kann man sich nachts auch noch ne Wärmeflasche oder ähnliches machen, wenns kalt wird.

LG Stephie


----------



## Principiante (11. März 2013)

...Ihr habt's gut! 

Ich beneide Euch und wünsche viel viel VIEL Spaß!!!  

Passt schön auf!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Alpha86 (12. März 2013)

grausam, der Norden versinkt im Schneechaos, ich hoffe in beerfelden bleibt es Schneefrei


----------



## Jumpmaus (12. März 2013)

was für ein wetter..am ladies open we schnee und regen...heul...:'(


----------



## Tesla71 (12. März 2013)

Packliste:  
Bike - check 
Protektoren - check 
 Neckbrace - check
 Regenjacke - check 
zwei Bikehosen - check
 zwei Trikots - check 
extra Handtücher für's Auto - check 
 OK, kann losgehen.


----------



## wintergriller (12. März 2013)

Alpha86 schrieb:


> grausam, der Norden versinkt im Schneechaos, ich hoffe in beerfelden bleibt es Schneefrei



Kein Sorge, wirf mal einen Blick auf die Webcam: Es schneit


----------



## Sansarah (12. März 2013)

Da hab ich wohl zu viel versprochen, ab dem WE sind zwar wieder Plusgrade gemeldet, aber um den Schnee kommen wir wohl nicht rum 

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DEXXX0534


----------



## Alpha86 (12. März 2013)

Ohhhh what....


----------



## Tesla71 (12. März 2013)

Sansarah schrieb:


> Da hab ich wohl zu viel versprochen, ab dem WE sind zwar wieder Plusgrade gemeldet, aber um den Schnee kommen wir wohl nicht rum



Du hast vielleicht nicht bedacht, daß der Park sonst immer später aufgemacht hat. Letztes Jahr war das Ladys Open Anfang April, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. 

Erst einmal abwarten und Tee trinken. Wenn das Wetter nicht mitspielt, dann ist das halt so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostriderin12 (12. März 2013)

Die für mich weit aus wichtigere Frage ist: Findet das Ladys Open sicher statt, macht Werner auf?!!!?
Zimmer sind gebucht, einfach sbsagen ist hald nicht.


----------



## Sansarah (12. März 2013)

Hab heute auf Fb gelesen, dass Eyecatcher mal dort angerufen hat und der Termin bestätigt wurde..also bleibt dabei


----------



## So-wo (13. März 2013)

Genau 
Solvig ihr Team haben doch schon decken besorgt und bauen ein teamzelt auf  mit heizpilsen und alles andere wird auch schon ,es ist doch nur Schnee kein Weltuntergang 
Und wenn jeder ein bisschen gute Laune hat kann doch fast nix schief gehen


----------



## Eyecatcher (13. März 2013)

Ja so ist es, Werner macht den Park auf jeden Fall auf und die Jungs von Propain kommen. Wir von Trailgold werden eine beheizte Riderslounge mit Decken organisieren und es wird auch andere Möglichkeiten zum Aufwärmen geben (beheitzer Skiraum, Grill usw).
Wenn alles klappt bin ich auch schon Freitag mittag da und helfe Werner die Trails freizumachen.

LG Stephie


----------



## Tesla71 (13. März 2013)

Hervorragend!   An meinen Plänen für's Wochenende hat sich definitiv nichts geändert.   "Seid Ihr Memmen oder Mädchen? - Mädchen!"


----------



## ghostriderin12 (13. März 2013)

Wir sind harte Ladys!!!! 
Freu mich schon riesig!


----------



## Freeriderin (13. März 2013)

Ich komme auch 
Und ich schlafe im Auto  , wie schauts mit den anderen aus? Schlaft ihr auch im Zelt oder Auto? Ich nehm mein Pavillion und Gaskocher mit.
Oder seid ihr aufs Hotel umgestiegen?


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (14. März 2013)

mädels ich bin leider raus - das ist einfach zu kalt fürs schlumpfbaby  
campen gaht bei den temperaturen leider nicht - schade hatte mich schon gefreut. aber frau sieht sich bestimmt mal übers jahr. 

grüsse die schlumpfine


----------



## SimonsCat86 (14. März 2013)

Hallöchen!
Aaalso ich werde zum ersten Mal dabei sein (wegen Krankheit leider alleine).... und das erste Mal überhaupt in einem Bikepark. Und bin schon seeeeeehr aufgeregt  
Wie ich das mit dem Übernachten mache, keine Ahnung. Wahrscheinlich mache ich das spontan (im Auto oder so), denn je nach dem wie lange das geht, brauche ich nicht noch 4 Stunden nach Hause fahren.
Also wenn ihr auf den Strecken dauerquitschende Bremsen und eine schnecken-ähnlich schleichende Fully-Fahrerin überholt - das bin ich höchstwahrscheinlich 
Aber vielleicht gibt es ja ein paar Mädels, die dann trotzdem noch mit mir fahren möchten? 
Schöne Grüße und bis Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tesla71 (14. März 2013)

SimonsCat86 schrieb:


> Also wenn ihr auf den Strecken dauerquitschende Bremsen und eine schnecken-ähnlich schleichende Fully-Fahrerin überholt - das bin ich höchstwahrscheinlich



Bei der Witterung empfiehlt sich halt langsames Einrollen. Ist auch OK, wenn das den ganzen Tag dauert.  

Ich übernachte in der Pension, bin halt alt und stehe auf Dusche und Frühstück am Morgen. Meine Kiste gibt es auch nicht her, daß ich da drin schlafe.


----------



## Jumpmaus (14. März 2013)

SimonsCat86 schrieb:


> Hallöchen!
> Aaalso ich werde zum ersten Mal dabei sein (wegen Krankheit leider alleine).... und das erste Mal überhaupt in einem Bikepark. Und bin schon seeeeeehr aufgeregt
> Wie ich das mit dem Übernachten mache, keine Ahnung. Wahrscheinlich mache ich das spontan (im Auto oder so), denn je nach dem wie lange das geht, brauche ich nicht noch 4 Stunden nach Hause fahren.
> Also wenn ihr auf den Strecken dauerquitschende Bremsen und eine schnecken-ähnlich schleichende Fully-Fahrerin überholt - das bin ich höchstwahrscheinlich
> ...




Huhu,

dass ist doch kein Problem;-)
Du kannst gerne mit mir ne Runde drehen;-)
Wir können uns am Samstag gerne am Parkplatz treffen und es langsam angehen lassen.
Ich war schon oft in Winterberg im Bikepark.
Also wenn du Lust hast auf gemeinsames Shredden und chillen und grillen, dann bist du herzlich willkommen;-)

Lg Jumpmaus


----------



## SimonsCat86 (15. März 2013)

Jumpmaus schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> dass ist doch kein Problem;-)
> Du kannst gerne mit mir ne Runde drehen;-)
> ...



Das klingt doch super 
Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei


----------



## Jumpmaus (15. März 2013)

das gilt natürlich hier für allehave fun


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (17. März 2013)

Gruß noch einmal an alle die dabei waren, hat Spass gemacht mit euch!

Freue mich schon auf die ersten Links zu Fotos (habe selber leider keine gemacht)


----------



## dschuliaenna (17. März 2013)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Gruß noch einmal an alle die dabei waren, hat Spass gemacht mit euch!
> 
> Freue mich schon auf die ersten Links zu Fotos (habe selber leider keine gemacht)



Von mir auch!
Und riesigen Dank an Wintergrillerins Mann,
der im Schnee zum Fotografieren ausgeharrt hat 
Heut am Sonntag war´s bestimmt besonders ungemütlich für ihn.
Aber er ist tapfer bei uns geblieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpha86 (17. März 2013)

Moin Mädels wieder in Hamburg angekommen,war lustig und zum Glück Samstag echt.gutes Wetter. Aber meine Beine tun so weh


----------



## ghostriderin12 (17. März 2013)

Hi Mädels,
war wieder sehr gelungen, hatten nen riesen Spass.
Danke an alle die aktiv mitgewirkt haben.


----------



## Alpha86 (17. März 2013)

Ja die Jungs waren wirklich klasse


----------



## Tesla71 (18. März 2013)

War ein tolles Wochenende, obwohl ich am Sonntag recht schnell aufgegeben habe. Aber zwei Stunden und 7 oder 8 Abfahrten sind es geworden. 

Schade, daß die Gopro Probleme hatte, aber ein bißchen was aufgenommen habe ich trotzdem. 

Danke an die Jungs, die Samstag die Pisten geräumt haben. 

Bin inzwischen in London, heute und morgen geht's in's Theater.


----------



## RogerRobert (18. März 2013)

Und auch nochmal vielen Dank an die RidingStyle-Kursteilnehmerinnen. Hat mächtig Spass gemacht mit euch


----------



## NiBi8519 (18. März 2013)

Wenn ich das so lese kommt der pure Neid auf  

ICH WILL BILDER SEHEN!!!!! 

Hört sich jedenfalls sehr spaßig an


----------



## wintergriller (19. März 2013)

Ein tolles Wochenende  
Ich freue mich jedenfalls schon aufs nächste Jahr 

Die Bilder werden noch gesichtet und aussortiert, sind dann doch ziemlich viele geworden. Sobald das erledigt ist (ich hoffe mal zum Wochenende) kommen die Bilder in die Dropbox, den Link dahin gibt es dann auf Anfrage  per PN.
Da es doch einige hundert Bilder sind möchte ich den Link nicht öffentlich posten!


----------



## Eyecatcher (19. März 2013)

Hey Mädels,
war echt ein tolles Wochenende!
Hier die ersten Bilder vom Event: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.238455012960673.1073741825.159056707567171&type=1
Mehr Bilder folgen bald!

MFG Stephie

PS: Falls noch jemand ein Event T-Shirt möchte, haben wir noch welche in m,l,xl da und würden diese Versandkostenfrei für 14 Euro an euch verschicken!


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. März 2013)

Trotz des traurigen Familienhintergrundes war es doch noch sehr schön und vor allem eine kleine Ablenkung. Konnte und wollte aus o.g. Gründen nur am Sonntag da sein, hoffe aber auf nächstes Jahr!


----------



## Silvermoon (19. März 2013)

Oje, das arme Kinderfahrrad 
Welchem Dreikäsehoch habt ihr in räuberischer Erpressung das Fahrrad gekidnappt???? 
Aber wie man sieht, habt ihr super viel Spaß gehabt - trotz Schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wintergriller (20. März 2013)

Die Bilder sind fertig und liegen in der Dropbox 

Für den Link bitte kurze PN an mich


----------



## WRE144 (20. März 2013)

Suuuuper!! Freu mich schon auf's Anschauen....grrrr!


----------



## wintergriller (21. März 2013)

Falls eine von euch Interesse an Bildern in größerer Auflösung hat: Bitte einfach mit der Bildnummer nochmal melden!


----------



## missisK (21. März 2013)

Hallo Wintergriller,

schickst du mir bitte auch den Link.
DAnke


----------



## Kirsten71 (21. März 2013)

Da habe ich doch die Eröffnung letzte Woche ganz Verschlafen....... :-(


----------



## Muskelstahl (22. März 2013)

Die Bilder sind ja echt super geworden! War nen tolles Wochenende ;-)


----------



## NiBi8519 (22. März 2013)

Wow hab die Bilder gesehen und bin echt fasziniert. Ich glaube ich muss unbedingt  beim nächsten mal mit dort hin.

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## dschuliaenna (23. März 2013)

Wer bestellt noch T-Shirts in Größe S mit?
3 sind schon dabei.
Es müssen 10 werden.
Das Shirt sieht doch echt super aus.
Außerdem ist es eine Unterstützung von Trailgold.
Es kostet 14.
Bitte macht mit!


----------



## Tini83 (23. März 2013)

Uuuuuuuh jetzt bin ich auch mal auf die Bilder gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (23. März 2013)

Wo sind denn eigentlich die Bilder der anderen Fotografen zu finden? Werden die noch aussortiert? Auf der Trailgold Homepage ist noch nichts, oder läuft das wieder alles nur über Facebook?


----------



## dschuliaenna (24. März 2013)

Trailgold hatte gefilmt und er sagte mir,
dass ein Video geschnitten wird.
Was daraus wird,
erfährst du sicher über Trailgold.


----------



## Eyecatcher (24. März 2013)

Hallo Mädels,
hier unser Bericht und Videos vom Ladies Open.
Toll, dass trotz des Wetters so viele Mädels da waren!
http://trailgold.de/?p=472


----------



## Eyecatcher (24. März 2013)

Und hier die Videos dazu:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/27323

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/27314/hd


----------



## Jumpmaus (27. März 2013)

dschuliaenna schrieb:


> Wer bestellt noch T-Shirts in Größe S mit?
> 3 sind schon dabei.
> Es müssen 10 werden.
> Das Shirt sieht doch echt super aus.
> ...




Hi,

wenn es noch aktuell ist, würde ich mich auch anschließen ein Shirt in S zu kaufen
Sagt mir nur, was ich dafür machen muss

Lg Caro


----------



## dschuliaenna (27. März 2013)

Jumpmaus schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wenn es noch aktuell ist, würde ich mich auch anschließen ein Shirt in S zu kaufen
> Sagt mir nur, was ich dafür machen muss
> ...



Bitte noch mithelfen, weitere Bestellerinnen zu finden.
Das wäre super, wenn es klappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (27. März 2013)

Darf man auch bestellen wenn man nicht dabei war ?


----------



## Sansarah (27. März 2013)

Denke schon, bekomme meins ja auch noch obwohl ich leider doch nicht zum Ladys Open kommen konnte. Bin ganz neidig bei den Bildern


----------



## dschuliaenna (28. März 2013)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Darf man auch bestellen wenn man nicht dabei war ?



Ja klar!!!
Dann haben wir schon die Hälfte beisammen.
Die Shirts sehen doch sooooo suuuuuper aus!
Werben für weitere 5


----------



## NiBi8519 (28. März 2013)

Gibt es ein Bildchen von dem Shirt oder hab ich sogar was übersehen? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Silvermoon (28. März 2013)

dschuliaenna schrieb:


> Wer bestellt noch T-Shirts in Größe S mit?
> 3 sind schon dabei.
> Es müssen 10 werden.
> Das Shirt sieht doch echt super aus.
> ...




War zwar jetzt auch nicht mit von der Partie, aber die Shirts sehen einfach super schön aus.

Also, ich nehme gerne auch *1 T-Shirt in Größe S*

An wen muss ich mich wenden, wegen Bezahlung und Adresse???

Gruß ....


----------



## Eyecatcher (29. März 2013)

Schön, dass das Interesse an den Shirts so groß ist!
Schreibt mir doch einfach ne Nachricht oder an [email protected], wenn ihr noch ein Shirt möchtet. Wir brauchen auch nicht unbedingt 10 Shirts in Größe S, es können auch andere Größen sein (XS/M/XXL) hauptsache 10 Shirts. In L und XL haben wir noch ein paar hier und natürlich kann jeder bestellen, auch wenn man nicht mit dabei war!

Liebe Grüße
Stephie


----------



## Silvermoon (29. März 2013)

Eyecatcher schrieb:


> Schön, dass das Interesse an den Shirts so groß ist!
> Schreibt mir doch einfach ne Nachricht oder an [email protected], wenn ihr noch ein Shirt möchtet. Wir brauchen auch nicht unbedingt 10 Shirts in Größe S, es können auch andere Größen sein (XS/M/XXL) hauptsache 10 Shirts. In L und XL haben wir noch ein paar hier und natürlich kann jeder bestellen, auch wenn man nicht mit dabei war!
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Stephie



Hallo Stephie,

hab dir gerade ne Email geschrieben, zwecks Kontaktdaten und aus Größe S wurde XS ....

Gruß silvermoon


----------



## Eyecatcher (3. April 2013)

Hey Leute,
haben jetzt 4 Personen zusammen für die Shirtnachbestellung. Bräuchten noch nen paar mehr, damit es günstiger wird. Kennt noch jemand wen, der Interesse hätte?
Hier nochmal der Link zu Shirt: http://trailgold.de/?p=472#more-472


----------



## dschuliaenna (5. April 2013)

Eyecatcher schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> haben jetzt 4 Personen zusammen für die Shirtnachbestellung. Bräuchten noch nen paar mehr, damit es günstiger wird. Kennt noch jemand wen, der Interesse hätte?
> Hier nochmal der Link zu Shirt: http://trailgold.de/?p=472#more-472


Bin ich bei den 4 schon mit drin?


----------



## Silvermoon (28. April 2013)

Eyecatcher schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> haben jetzt 4 Personen zusammen für die Shirtnachbestellung. Bräuchten noch nen paar mehr, damit es günstiger wird. Kennt noch jemand wen, der Interesse hätte?
> Hier nochmal der Link zu Shirt: http://trailgold.de/?p=472#more-472



...gibts denn schon was Neues in Bezug auf das Shirt? Sind jetzt inzwischen genügend Bestellungen zusammengekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschuliaenna (30. April 2013)

Ja, das interessiert mich auch.
Will immer noch eins haben!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (14. August 2013)

Ist für dieses Jahr auch ein Ladies Closing geplant? Wenn ja, gibt es  ein Datum? Würde das gerne einplanen nachdem es letztes Jahr nicht  gepasst hat.


----------



## snowbikerin (23. Oktober 2013)

ich glaube, dass noch nichts bekannt ist. auf der seite steht, dass sie im november bei gutem wetter auch noch vereinzelt öffnen wollen


----------



## ghostriderin12 (23. Oktober 2013)

Es ist auch bis jetzt noch nichts geplant, hat der Werner gesagt. 
Da das Closing ja ein normales Wochenende ist, nicht nur für Mädels, kann es also jederzeit stattfinden. Es müssen sich nur Organisatorinnen finden.


----------



## Juleee (24. Oktober 2013)

Also, wenn ihr Mädels am 03.11. gehen wollte, bin ich dabei.
Ich war noch nie in Beerfelden und würde den Bikepark sehr gerne mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Senshisan (14. Januar 2014)

Hey Mädels, dieses Jahr findet das LadysOpen in Beerfelden am 29./30. März 2014. Diesmal werde ich wieder dabei sein!


----------



## Tesla71 (14. Januar 2014)

Senshisan schrieb:


> Hey Mädels, dieses Jahr findet das LadysOpen in Beerfelden am 29./30. März 2014. Diesmal werde ich wieder dabei sein!



Yeah! Das klingt doch schon mal gut. Termin ist notiert! Freue mich schon.


----------



## So-wo (14. Januar 2014)

Werde auch debei sein


----------



## wintergriller (15. Januar 2014)

Juchuuu!!!  Bin wieder dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (19. Januar 2014)

Cool, Geburtstagsbikeparken


----------



## So-wo (19. Januar 2014)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Cool, Geburtstagsbikeparken


Ja wunderbar


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. Januar 2014)

Schade, wäre gerne dabei gewesen. Samstag Schwester Geburtstag, Sonntag ist mein Scheich als Guide für "Schotterweg bergauf und Trail bergab" im Spessart unterwegs. Auch wenn ich die Tour kenne, bzw. gerade deswegen, möchte ich sie mir nicht entgehen lassen. also dann neues Jahr, neues Glück.
Allen viel Spass!


----------



## RogerRobert (15. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen, wir haben auch schon die ersten Fahrtechnik Kurse zum Ladies-Open ausgeschrieben. Wer also an so etwas Interesse hat kann es sich ja einfach mal anschauen: Girls-Open Fahrtechnik 
Schöne Grüße, Fabian


----------



## Senshisan (17. Februar 2014)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Cool, Geburtstagsbikeparken



Yay! gibt's dann Kuchen?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (19. Februar 2014)

Ha, noch eine Kuchenblimse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .fabienne. (24. März 2014)

fährt zufällig jemand aus der Gegend Fürth/Nürnberg zum Ladies Open? Optimalerweise für einen Tag?


----------



## ghostriderin12 (24. März 2014)

.fabienne. schrieb:


> fährt zufällig jemand aus der Gegend Fürth/Nürnberg zum Ladies Open? Optimalerweise für einen Tag?


Hi,
Ich komm an Nürnberg vorbei. Fahre Freitag Mittag bis Sonntag, anders auch nicht möglich, bereits alles gebucht


----------



## Senshisan (25. März 2014)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Ha, noch eine Kuchenblimse



... ich bringe sogar auch ein Kuchen mit  
Wann genau hast du dann Geburtstag? Kommste wieder mim WoMo?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (26. März 2014)

Yep, mit WoMo. Wird Abends wieder gegrillt?
Geburtstag habe ich am Freitag.


----------



## Senshisan (26. März 2014)

Also am samstag wird auf jedenfalls gegrillt, da sind die meisten da.einige von uns kommen am Freitag schon.


----------



## ghostriderin12 (26. März 2014)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Yep, mit WoMo. Wird Abends wieder gegrillt?
> Geburtstag habe ich am Freitag.


dann weiss ich ja wer das Bier ausgibt!


----------



## ratte (26. März 2014)

Nachdem es ja doch zwei Grad wärmer werden soll als letztes Jahr, ist dieses Jahr wieder mit Übernachtung eingeplant.
Wird ja auch mal wieder höchste Zeit das Rad zu entstauben.


----------



## wintergriller (28. März 2014)

Habe gerade umgeplant: Bin nur Sonntag vor Ort! Morgen geht es nach St. Andreasberg


----------



## Whippy (28. März 2014)

Ich komm auch


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (4. April 2014)

Gibt es irgendwo die Fotos vom Wochenende zu sehen? Wurde auch mehrfach geblitzdingsd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (19. Februar 2015)

Riding Style bietet wieder Kurse am 21.+22.März an. Ich gehe also davon aus, das das Ladies Open auch in diesem Jahr stattfindet. Auf der Homepage des  Bikeparks ist darüber nichts zu finden.


----------



## Tesla71 (19. Februar 2015)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht wurde in dem Thread hier letztes Jahr auf das Ladyies Open aufmerksam gemacht Wochen bevor es auf der Bikepark-Seite beworben wurde.


----------



## So-wo (5. März 2015)




----------



## RogerRobert (5. März 2015)

Und wir bieten dazu Fahrtechnik Kurse an: http://www.ridingstyle.de/products-page/girls-only/


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. März 2015)

Hmpf, ich hab am 21. Dienst und am 22. ne Tour mit Schatzi. Wäre gerne wieder mal dabei gewesen.


----------



## Tesla71 (19. März 2015)

OK, Kram ist soweit vorbereitet. Bike gecheckt. Überlege noch, ob ich schnell den neuen Lenker montiere oder nicht.
Heute abend wird gepackt.
Wir sehen uns dann alle am Samstag.


----------



## So-wo (19. März 2015)

Tesla71 schrieb:


> OK, Kram ist soweit vorbereitet. Bike gecheckt. Überlege noch, ob ich schnell den neuen Lenker montiere oder nicht.
> Heute abend wird gepackt.
> Wir sehen uns dann alle am Samstag.


Hallo
Freitag sind auch schon wieder einige auf dem Parkplatz mit Wohnmobil oder verschiedene Pensionen ...sonst Samstag morgen am Lift


----------



## Tesla71 (19. März 2015)

Sonny13 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Freitag sind auch schon wieder einige auf dem Parkplatz mit Wohnmobil oder verschiedene Pensionen ...sonst Samstag morgen am Lift



Komme Freitag nach der Arbeit. Bin auf den Verkehr gespannt. Wenn ich danach noch ansprechbar bin, schaue ich bei Euch vorbei. 

Ich nehme an Turbohuhn ist mit dem Ferienhaus unterwegs?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (20. März 2015)

Yep, ist gerade noch fertig geworden und bekommt heute hoffentlich noch eine Plakette. 
Bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wintergriller (20. März 2015)

Ich wünsche euch allen ganz viel Spass


----------



## Tesla71 (24. März 2015)

@Turbohuhn Gestern den Deckel vom Wischwasserbehälter mit Einfüllstützen abgeholt. 
Heute Motorhaube auf, Schlauch in den Stutzen gesteckt, Deckel festgeklemmt, Motorhaube zugemacht. 
Dauer etwa 30 Sekunden.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (24. März 2015)

Also wie erwartet


----------



## Tesla71 (25. März 2015)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Also wie erwartet



Yeah. Da der Deckel festgeklick und dann für's Befüllen aufgeklappt wird, kann man den auch nicht "verdaddeln". 
Frage mich jetzt natürlich, ob sie einem Mann auch erzählt hätten, daß der "Einbau" eine halbe Stunde dauert...

 

BTT: schön war's mal wieder in Beerfelden!
Habe einen blauen Fleck gefunden, aber alles halb so wild. Den Helm werde ich mir nochmal genauer begucken, traue dem aber nicht unbedingt bei einem zukünftigen Bikepark-Besuch über den Weg. 
Evtl. für Fahrten hier im Wald. 

Die Pension Reußenkreuz kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Supernette Leute, schön gelegen, leckeres Essen (Hirschkalbsbraten). 

Zum Park: schade, daß die Planke weg ist. Der Ersatz ist dann doch eher amtlich. Oder ich bin eine Memme...


----------

